# Team 2 GSM Adelaide



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Any1 from GSM Adelaide Team with CO Initials LE. I am 190 SS applicant having lodged application on 4th Feb,2013


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Would like to know process speed of this team from adelaide


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone please


----------



## hemanth7000 (Mar 1, 2013)

i am also with team 2 and they are fast. you can get reply with 24 hrs


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Hemanth.....wat r ur timelines ov application and PCC/Medical.


----------



## asad747 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello Haris,

I have also been assigned Team-2 with CO's initial as MM.

She has requested form 80 & picture of me & wife. 

No request for PCC/MEdical so far 


Hope everything goes well :$


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, even my CO initials is MM..Team 2 Adelaide..

I was assigned CO on February 14..Have sent the docs last Tuesday and still waiting for response or acknowledgement from the CO..


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Asad and R Karthik,

Does the CO contact u ppl regularly...
I havent heard frm her since my medicals


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi Asad and R Karthik,
> 
> Does the CO contact u ppl regularly...
> I havent heard frm her since my medicals


Nope I have not heard from my CO since sharing the docs..


----------



## aussimmi (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys.... i have the same team. The co's initials are LC. CO just asked for evidence of overseas work experience. I do have the medicals scheduled for 1-apr....


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, We got GSM team 2 CO Innitials MD.He contacted us on 22/3 He asked for overseas experience and PCC.We have uploaded all the requested documents on April 1.Waiting for grant/communication.


----------



## asad747 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just to update

After 2 weeks for submitting form 80 to CO. Today My Employer Received the Verification Call from the Guy of Local Embassy Office. He asked only few questions from my Manager like My Designation, Salary, Appointment date, Last Appraisal.

I hope now CO will proceed to the next step.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

asad747 said:


> Just to update
> 
> After 2 weeks for submitting form 80 to CO. Today My Employer Received the Verification Call from the Guy of Local Embassy Office. He asked only few questions from my Manager like My Designation, Salary, Appointment date, Last Appraisal.
> 
> I hope now CO will proceed to the next step.


Did they verify with your current employer only?


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

My application was handled by this team. As far as I'm aware, they didn't do any checks. I suppose it depends on CO and applicant's profile.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Anybody here with the CO with Initials RL from team 2 Adelaide.........


Thanxxxxxx


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kum73 said:


> My application was handled by this team. As far as I'm aware, they didn't do any checks. I suppose it depends on CO and applicant's profile.


I have got the same CO, and all my work experience is in the UK. When CO contacted me he asked for proof for Work experience and proof of relationship (marriage certificate)

Kum73 do you mind sharing the list of documents CO requested? Also are you British?

According to your timeline, I got CO allocation a week before you, so I am trying to establish why there is a delay!

Thanks


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rajivp2008,

I'm British Asian.

I submitted CPA assessment , Degree & Professional Accounting qualifications,reference letter from my employer. I have been with my current employers ,a well recognised firm in their area of work,for nearly 12 years. 

Are you UK qualified ?

Best of luck


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kum73 said:


> Rajivp2008,
> 
> I'm British Asian.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Yes I studied for my Bachelors in the UK but my pre university education was in Sri Lanka. Also my work experience comed from three different employers, one of which is in Sri Lanka. So may be that is causing the delay. Plus I am a Sri Lankan citizen with Sri Lankan passport so that might also mean additional security check .

Did the CO contact you prior to issuing the grant? If so, could you tell me the list of documents he requested?


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

I do not see any reason for him /her to keep your application any longer than needed. Hopefully you will receive your grant email soon.

CO asked for evidence of functional english ability for my wife though I uploaded her UK education certificates with the application. So I emailed him to point this out. He didn't ask for anything else.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kum73 said:


> I do not see any reason for him /her to keep your application any longer than needed. Hopefully you will receive your grant email soon.
> 
> CO asked for evidence of functional english ability for my wife though I uploaded her UK education certificates with the application. So I emailed him to point this out. He didn't ask for anything else.


Cheers. All the best and Good luck with your move to Australia.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> I do not see any reason for him /her to keep your application any longer than needed. Hopefully you will receive your grant email soon.
> 
> CO asked for evidence of functional english ability for my wife though I uploaded her UK education certificates with the application. So I emailed him to point this out. He didn't ask for anything else.


I also have the same CO and am awaiting my grant. She had asked for PCC, which I sent on 02/04.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Any body here for my Company with Team 2 CO Initials RL.....


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone with Team 2 SB .. mine was referred Jan 17 still waiting for grantmad:	:juggle:


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

How can I forget Team 2 and ofcourse CO with initials : LE. I got my grant in September 20 ; just 13 days into my application lodgement. It depends on each case but still.....hope all of you can get your grant quickly...my best wishes


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Anyone with Team 2 SB .. mine was referred Jan 17 still waiting for grantmad:	:juggle:


Hi Sarank,

I am with SB from Team 2. I got a mail asking fr few documents - PCC and Medical, which were uploaded and mailed as well. But been 2 weeks now.. No mail from CO or any other communication. 
I am nt sure if my medicals are referred or what ?

The wait is killing me !!!!


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Hi Sarank,
> 
> I am with SB from Team 2. I got a mail asking fr few documents - PCC and Medical, which were uploaded and mailed as well. But been 2 weeks now.. No mail from CO or any other communication.
> I am nt sure if my medicals are referred or what ?
> ...


Dont worry,You might receive it any moment.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Any body here for my Company with Team 2 CO Initials RL.....


Hi Anand, I caught you here too. ha ha ha:clap2:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Anand, I caught you here too. ha ha ha:clap2:


We need to catch RL also for the Grant..............

hahahhaah ..........

.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi, We got GSM team 2 CO Innitials MD.He contacted us on 22/3 He asked for overseas experience and PCC.We have uploaded all the requested documents on April 1.Waiting for grant/communication.


Hi Megha,

I have the same CO. Team2 Initials-MD. He asked us for PCC, Medicals and Overseas work experience proof. 

I am yet to submit PCC. Not sure if Medicals are uploaded as I still see 'Organize Health' link. One thing that I observed is that he updates the eVisa page promptly and that happens only on Mondays...

Please share if CO contacts you.

Good luck,
Varuni


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

varuni said:


> Hi Megha,
> 
> I have the same CO. Team2 Initials-MD. He asked us for PCC, Medicals and Overseas work experience proof.
> 
> ...


Hi Varuni,

MD is quite prompt in respose.He contacted us on 5/4 to say that the PCC that we obtained from Hyderabad police is not the correct one and needs the one from Indian Embassy here in Manila.Submitted the correct one on 10/4 .Waiting anxiously.Will let you know once he responds.Please do keep me posted when he contacts you.Also the organize the medical link did not disappear for my little girl.

Reards
Meg


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi Varuni,
> 
> MD is quite prompt in respose.He contacted us on 5/4 to say that the PCC that we obtained from Hyderabad police is not the correct one and needs the one from Indian Embassy here in Manila.Submitted the correct one on 10/4 .Waiting anxiously.Will let you know once he responds.Please do keep me posted when he contacts you.Also the organize the medical link did not disappear for my little girl.
> 
> ...



In my case, my little girl's link has disappeared, however mine/Spouse's link has not. I am waiting for my Indian PCC. After I submit that, the wait will begin.

Will definitely keep updating this space.

Varuni


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> We need to catch RL also for the Grant..............
> 
> hahahhaah ..........
> 
> .


Very True. unfortunately we don't have a magic stick or a tool to hypnotize her .


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

We can get an idea about Adelaide Team and other CO teams turn around time:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Very True. unfortunately we don't have a magic stick or a tool to hypnotize her .



Hope for the best guys ...........

Waiting for the good news guys.....


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

varuni said:


> We can get an idea about Adelaide Team and other CO teams turn around time:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


As per the attached sheet, I could see that our CO is requesting more document from everyone and has provided very few grants so far.
Very disappointing to see that , however lets hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## maximusstreuous (Jan 9, 2013)

anyone got CO TS. T2?


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

My CO is LC team 2, GSM Adelaide. Anyone with the same CO. 

My, my hubby's and little one's medical link has disappeared. Waiting for hubby's UK PCC. 

Regards,


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

applyoz said:


> My CO is LC team 2, GSM Adelaide. Anyone with the same CO.
> 
> My, my hubby's and little one's medical link has disappeared. Waiting for hubby's UK PCC.
> 
> Regards,


Welcome to the Team 2 waiting room.  Good luck for a speedy grant!


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Team two.. C/O - TS.. allocated on 8th April.. he asked for form 80.. already uploaded..


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Welcome to the Team 2 waiting room.  Good luck for a speedy grant!



Waiting room Team 2....

Nice Comment.

..


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess T2 is holding all the applicants altogether, seems the review takes ages with them compared to other teams. :/


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

hippie said:


> I guess T2 is holding all the applicants altogether, seems the review takes ages with them compared to other teams. :/


It is usually team 34 who are famous for holding on to applications, but now it looks like it is Team 2!!! May be CO's from T34 are transferred to T2!!!


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

hi all, no experience with T2 but I also have been allocated to the T2 adelaide with CO LC.

docs asked -
evidence of health, and
evidence of character.. (evidence of character is one of the component of Character requirement as it seems from the "request for information" doc)


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

hi @thumbsup!

that's good indication. honestly I dunno which team I belong to at this point.
the support section from Adelaide just told us that I have a CO already but I dunno which team.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

thumbsup said:


> hi all, no experience with T2 but I also have been allocated to the T2 adelaide with CO LC.
> 
> docs asked -
> evidence of health, and
> evidence of character.. (evidence of character is one of the component of Character requirement as it seems from the "request for information" doc)


When u say "Evidence of character" - is it Police clearance or from 80?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, hope all of you receive the grants sooon!!!

I too had a CO from Team 2...I did not hear from the CO and was getting really worried as whenever I called DIAC they said the CO was allocated...but then at the end, I got the grant directly (in two weeks).

So, hope you all hear the good news soon too...All the best! Don't worry, the grant is just around the corner! It will come   All the best!


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi, hope all of you receive the grants sooon!!!
> 
> I too had a CO from Team 2...I did not hear from the CO and was getting really worried as whenever I called DIAC they said the CO was allocated...but then at the end, I got the grant directly (in two weeks).
> 
> So, hope you all hear the good news soon too...All the best! Don't worry, the grant is just around the corner! It will come   All the best!


Thanks for the word of confidence.. Could you share your CO initials, just to see if I have got the same person


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

@VVV

Thanks for the words of encouragement and for relating on what we're experiencing now  I actually was planning to call them already as maybe it will help to expedite the process. Do you think so? :fingerscrossed:




VVV said:


> Hi, hope all of you receive the grants sooon!!!
> 
> I too had a CO from Team 2...I did not hear from the CO and was getting really worried as whenever I called DIAC they said the CO was allocated...but then at the end, I got the grant directly (in two weeks).
> 
> So, hope you all hear the good news soon too...All the best! Don't worry, the grant is just around the corner! It will come   All the best!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Thanks for the word of confidence.. Could you share your CO initials, just to see if I have got the same person


Sent a PM


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

VVV said:


> Sent a PM


Can u please share the CO Initials please...

.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

hippie said:


> @VVV
> 
> Thanks for the words of encouragement and for relating on what we're experiencing now  I actually was planning to call them already as maybe it will help to expedite the process. Do you think so? :fingerscrossed:


Hi hippie,

I saw somewhere in this forum that they track the calls. So, perhaps (just perhaps) they do inform your CO that you enquired, if you already have a CO allocated. In my case, the info the operator gave me was only that I had a CO since xx date, and that my medicals were received. So, yeah, you can give it a shot and call! You might have to wait on hold for 20-30 minutes though. 

Good Luck!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Can u please share the CO Initials please...
> 
> .


Sent PM...


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

@VVV

It's alright. I can give them a call probably by the end of the week.
Thank you once again 



VVV said:


> Hi hippie,
> 
> I saw somewhere in this forum that they track the calls. So, perhaps (just perhaps) they do inform your CO that you enquired, if you already have a CO allocated. In my case, the info the operator gave me was only that I had a CO since xx date, and that my medicals were received. So, yeah, you can give it a shot and call! You might have to wait on hold for 20-30 minutes though.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

hippie said:


> @VVV
> 
> It's alright. I can give them a call probably by the end of the week.
> Thank you once again


Good Luck to you! Hope you get the grant soon!


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

@VVV

I hope it's not too much to ask but I wanna know from you which DIAC contact number you managed to call. After searching this forum, I get so different numbers. Since I will be using a phone card from my handphone + sign is not possible.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

hippie said:


> @VVV
> 
> I hope it's not too much to ask but I wanna know from you which DIAC contact number you managed to call. After searching this forum, I get so different numbers. Since I will be using a phone card from my handphone + sign is not possible.


I called on +611300364613...You can use 00 instead of + right?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Ash,jogiyogi,kart

Any news guys


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

How many days they take to decide on application once MOC is cleared?


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sarank said:


> How many days they take to decide on application once MOC is cleared?


I do not think anyone can give you a definitive answer for that question. However in my opinion I do not think it should talk any longer than a few days, provided that CO has done all the necessary verification during the time your medical was referred!


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> It is usually team 34 who are famous for holding on to applications, but now it looks like it is Team 2!!! May be CO's from T34 are transferred to T2!!!


Ha ha ha, I could not stop laughing myself after reading this comment.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Ash,jogiyogi,kart
> 
> Any news guys


Nahi Anand, hamara CO Haridwar chala gaya, Ganga nahane ke liye.

He shall update me within 6 week.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> When u say "Evidence of character" - is it Police clearance or from 80?


PCC it seems as given in the detail information doc..it explains below

Character requirement
1. Form 80
2. character of evidence .. PCC

I have been asked point 2 not point 1


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Nahi Anand, hamara CO Haridwar chala gaya, Ganga nahane ke liye.
> 
> He shall update me within 6 week.



I can not stop my to laugh on this comment and might be Rajiv is right that there i some internal transfer of the CO from T34 to T 2 ...

Anyways Chillout guys ..

Thnx to the Person who has started this Forum and atleast we can share our views and come out from the frustration phase...

...


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

*Hoping*

Just finished uploading my form 80, hubby's form 80, UK PCC, functional english. Medicals for hubby, kid and myself was completed on 6th April. Hope CO gives the good news :fingerscrossed:

BTW, my CO is from Team 2 Adelaide, Initiails LC. Anyone with the same CO?

Regards


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Just finished uploading my form 80, hubby's form 80, UK PCC, functional english. Medicals for hubby, kid and myself was completed on 6th April. Hope CO gives the good news :fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW, my CO is from Team 2 Adelaide, Initiails LC. Anyone with the same CO?
> 
> Regards




Yes my CO appears to be same.. team 2 Adelaide LC


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Yes my CO appears to be same.. team 2 Adelaide LC


Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

*Visa granted*

Hello All,

Got the golden mail today. Thanks to the forum folks  I have posted about the whole story below 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co-728.html

My CO initial was LC from Adelaide team 2. Timelines updated in signature.

Regards,


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the golden mail today. Thanks to the forum folks  I have posted about the whole story below
> 
> ...



Many congratulations..  all the best for journey ahead.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the golden mail today. Thanks to the forum folks  I have posted about the whole story below
> 
> ...





Hi Applyoz...

u have submitted your form 80 yesterday and you got the grant today..

Congrates man....

We have submitted our documents since last 23 days and stilll no reply from CO..

.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Applyoz...
> 
> u have submitted your form 80 yesterday and you got the grant today..
> 
> ...


 Hi Anand,

Thank you. We submitted form 80, hubby's uk pcc, hubby's functional english. I guess our CO processes the application faster. 

I guess team 2 to be faster. Surprising why some of your applications are held up. Did you try reaching your CO? 

Hope you and the rest get the grant soon.  

Regards


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> Thank you. We submitted form 80, hubby's uk pcc, hubby's functional english. I guess our CO processes the application faster.
> 
> ...




Wait is the only thing that we can do & nothing else...

Lets hope for the best and may be tomorrow its my day..

Have fun ...
.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi 

I have received the mail from the CO on 18th of April and she has mentioned that i need to wait for another 6 Weeks time as the application is going through Routine checking...

Is this mean that i have to wait for another 6 week or i can get some response bit earlier also.

as CO allocated on 21st March and she has not informed anything about medicals, is this mean everything is normal in the medicals.

Please respond senior expats........


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the mail from the CO on 18th of April and she has mentioned that i need to wait for another 6 Weeks time as the application is going through Routine checking...
> 
> ...


Welcome to 6 week waiting zone Anand. Now we are on same table :ranger:.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Welcome to 6 week waiting zone Anand. Now we are on same table :ranger:.


I think she is having some trend 2 work in d six week trend 

I think there is no issue on medical part for me & my spouse

Let's wait & order some beer & scotch
.


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone else got assigned to C/O - TS from Adelaide T2. Please update me on your status.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> I think she is having some trend 2 work in d six week trend
> 
> I think there is no issue on medical part for me & my spouse
> 
> ...


Good dude.:israel: I'll order juice since I m non alcoholic and vegetarian.


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

CO has finally contacted me today. Almost 12 weeks of waiting for this initial contact  And this is the fun part, all the while I thought my team is from here seeing the pattern but rather it's with its counterpart- team 34 Brisbane.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Any update guys from RL, Team 2.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Any update guys from RL, Team 2.


Wait bro.............


----------



## ash19845 (Mar 18, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> Wait bro.............


Nothing ....waiting.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

ash19845 said:


> Nothing ....waiting.....:fingerscrossed:


Seems that Lady is quite sincere to his job & repond in the specified time frame only..

Lets wait and i have gut feeling that everything will be fine...


.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Seems that Lady is quite sincere to his job & repond in the specified time frame only..
> 
> Lets wait and i have gut feeling that everything will be fine...
> 
> ...


Yes Anand, lets we hope for the best for all. Aameen


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Yes Anand, lets we hope for the best for all. Aameen



Hey guys,

Any update from this RL..........


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any update from this RL..........


My MOC is cleared 10days back but still CO is holding on to my application saying so many other sanity checks need to be performed.. Any idea how many more days it'll take to get the grant?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Sarank said:


> My MOC is cleared 10days back but still CO is holding on to my application saying so many other sanity checks need to be performed.. Any idea how many more days it'll take to get the grant?



In my Last mail she has written "Please note that there is routine checking with the application that may take up to 6 weeks to complete"

I have enquired about my medicals also but she did not make any reply on that..

How do u know that MOC has cleared your medicals...

She makes a reply as per the standard guidelines and no so quick i feel...

.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Sarank said:


> My MOC is cleared 10days back but still CO is holding on to my application saying so many other sanity checks need to be performed.. Any idea how many more days it'll take to get the grant?



What is the Initials of your CO as mine is RL and as per your signature your CO initials are SB..

.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

ash19845 said:


> Nothing ....waiting.....:fingerscrossed:



Hey Ash & Jogi...

What is the status of your medicals on your E-Visa portal...

.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Ash & Jogi...
> 
> What is the status of your medicals on your E-Visa portal...
> 
> .


For my medical,

*Evidence of Health-28/02/2013-Recommended*. However RL did not ask/inform about my medical.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> For my medical,
> 
> *Evidence of Health-28/02/2013-Recommended*. However RL did not ask/inform about my medical.


:fingerscrossed:
Mine is also showing the same & Sorry by mistake i have written required earlier....


Even she has not replied to my mail of medicals also so i am assuming that there is no problem with my medicals...

Just :fingerscrossed: & hope with in 2-3 weeks we get some good news from her...


:tongue1:
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys Just noticed there is thread for T2 Adelaide. My Status of medical is still recommended and waiting till medical get finalized (as it was referred in 20th Feb). 

Keep in touch guys.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> Mine is also showing the same & Sorry by mistake i have written required earlier....
> 
> 
> ...


Hey all,
Will the status of all the documents in the application change??
All still showing received..


----------



## ash19845 (Mar 18, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Ash & Jogi...
> 
> What is the status of your medicals on your E-Visa portal...
> 
> .


Same update mate... no update from CO. I have asked my agent to provide anu update from CO. Lets c what happens. It is very slow compared to other CO teams.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

ash19845 said:


> Same update mate... no update from CO. I have asked my agent to provide anu update from CO. Lets c what happens. It is very slow compared to other CO teams.:fingerscrossed:


This CO is system driven lady & she reverts only at the specified time and no mails inbetween...

Any ways whats ur medical status its Required/recommended/ Received...

.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Hey all,
> Will the status of all the documents in the application change??
> All still showing received..


Yes, once you upload the documents the status gets change to "Recieved" after a while.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*Sweet CO*

All,

Team 2 Adelaide CO (Initials MD) is very prompt-
He updates eVisa immediately and with right status for documents uploaded.

My meds are lost in cyberspace and while we were contemplating to send him an email, he has himself sent an email suggesting that he is unable to locate it and his enquiry to HOC. 

I guess it is referred even without his knowledge as seems to be a trend now-a-days . So my wait time extends for another 4 months, however it was nice to at least know that the CO is pro-active.

Varuni


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Ash19845 and Immiseek got their grant from Team 2 on same day.
It is really inspiring us.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Ash19845 and Immiseek got their grant from Team 2 on same day.
> It is really inspiring us.


i THOUGHT I M THE NEXT ONE AS I HAVE TO MOVE TO UNITED STATES ALONG WITH MY WIFE FOR HOLIDAYS FOR NEXT 4-5 MONTHS...


I m being bit selfish & i need that Grant letter and need to apply as my previous boss is looking for 1-2 person in Ozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

So i need that ojn urgent basis.....


..


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> i THOUGHT I M THE NEXT ONE AS I HAVE TO MOVE TO UNITED STATES ALONG WITH MY WIFE FOR HOLIDAYS FOR NEXT 4-5 MONTHS...
> 
> 
> I m being bit selfish & i need that Grant letter and need to apply as my previous boss is looking for 1-2 person in Ozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
> ...


I wish you very best. Being selfish is good many times. lane:lane:

Well good news is that 3 persons have got grant form RL or team 2 in last 2 days. :clap2::clap2:

So looks like our case is in progress and we should get our grant in next couple of days (not weeks)


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder what TS from team 2 is doing...


----------



## RAVINDRAW (Apr 6, 2013)

Is there anyone has same CO: LC T2? if yes how is (s)he?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

RAVINDRAW said:


> Is there anyone has same CO: LC T2? if yes how is (s)he?


yes.. I too have the same CO. not good exp till now.. just one email on 10 last month for the doc... i uploaded the docs sent couple of emails but no response..


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

hey.. do share if you get any response from LC / CO. I wonder if my meds have been received or referred. I submitted everything.. the last one this tuesday.

Cheers.


----------



## RAVINDRAW (Apr 6, 2013)

thumbsup said:


> hey.. do share if you get any response from LC / CO. I wonder if my meds have been received or referred. I submitted everything.. the last one this tuesday.
> 
> Cheers.


Sure will do! Any how waiting for FBI clearance so not expecting anything from CO right now.


----------



## RAVINDRAW (Apr 6, 2013)

thumbsup said:


> hey.. do share if you get any response from LC / CO. I wonder if my meds have been received or referred. I submitted everything.. the last one this tuesday.
> 
> Cheers.



Did you got any response from CO/LC?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

RAVINDRAW said:


> Did you got any response from CO/LC?


no not yet.. thinking to drop an email tomorrow.. 

All the best!


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

My CO is from GSM Adelaide Team 2 with Initials LE. My visa app is 189. I got acknowledgment from him that docs are received and ext. checking has been started.
Is it a good idea to ask CO for an update regarding the case or no??


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

usaleem said:


> My CO is from GSM Adelaide Team 2 with Initials LE. My visa app is 189. I got acknowledgment from him that docs are received and ext. checking has been started.
> Is it a good idea to ask CO for an update regarding the case or no??


When did you contact CO last time?


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Well I was assigned CO on 23rd Oct '12 and he asked to upload the DOCs. I uploaded the docs on 9th Nov '12 and acknowledged him to his email then got reply on 19th Nov '12 that external checks have been started and takes a lot of time. Since then neither he replied nor I asked for any update. He didn't asked for my and family medical in the initial email i.e. 23rd Oct.
Should I asked him for any update or should I wait?


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

usaleem said:


> Well I was assigned CO on 23rd Oct '12 and he asked to upload the DOCs. I uploaded the docs on 9th Nov '12 and acknowledged him to his email then got reply on 19th Nov '12 that external checks have been started and takes a lot of time. Since then neither he replied nor I asked for any update. He didn't asked for my and family medical in the initial email i.e. 23rd Oct.
> Should I asked him for any update or should I wait?


I would say it has been long time. Either you call him directly or send the email.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Anand and other mates, any update form Team 2, RL.


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Anybody with co:MM??? If so, hoz the progress?


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

It is ok to ask CO to provide an update? 
What should I write?


--------------
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Anand and other mates, any update form Team 2, RL.



No news buddy...........

getting fed up from Waiting period...........

Dont know what she is doing while sitting on our cases..............

Did u tried to contact her...

.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

*Visa Granted!!!*



jogiyogi said:


> Hi Anand and other mates, any update form Team 2, RL.


Guys Great news for you all who waiting for any movement of Team 2 RL. I got the grant today. Hope you all get good news very soon. 

All the best.


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Med. and PCC has to be done before CO asks for it or should be done when CO requires/asks for it?


----------------------
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

RAVINDRAW said:


> Is there anyone has same CO: LC T2? if yes how is (s)he?


We got the grant a day after submitting the docs she had asked for. If all things are in order, guess you will receive the grant without further delay.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> yes.. I too have the same CO. not good exp till now.. just one email on 10 last month for the doc... i uploaded the docs sent couple of emails but no response..


We had no issues. Think there could be some background checks. Did you check if your meds was finalised?

Hope you get your grant.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

usaleem said:


> Med. and PCC has to be done before CO asks for it or should be done when CO requires/asks for it?
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


I would suggest you get it done before CO asks for it so that the grant if all conditions are satisfies will be quicker unless you want the initial date of arrival to be delayed.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

udda said:


> Guys Great news for you all who waiting for any movement of Team 2 RL. I got the grant today. Hope you all get good news very soon.
> 
> All the best.


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> We had no issues. Think there could be some background checks. Did you check if your meds was finalised?
> 
> Hope you get your grant.


you had LC as your CO? i uploaded the meds reciept on 18th april and sent the AU PCC on 30th april. I did not receive acknowledgement on either of the emails.

No I haven't check if our meds have been referred. I will drop email tomorrow to CO as well health strategies for the same. Lets c!

Cheers..


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> you had LC as your CO? i uploaded the meds reciept on 18th april and sent the AU PCC on 30th april. I did not receive acknowledgement on either of the emails.
> 
> No I haven't check if our meds have been referred. I will drop email tomorrow to CO as well health strategies for the same. Lets c!
> 
> Cheers..


We never got acknowledgement as well. We got the grant letter the very next day as we submitted the docs asked by CO during evening(India time:Australia late night). 

Hope everything is fine with your end. Don't worry, as you said mail health strategy to confirm if MEDs are in order.


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

applyoz said:


> I would suggest you get it done before CO asks for it so that the grant if all conditions are satisfies will be quicker unless you want the initial date of arrival to be delayed.


Thanks mate! One thing the PCC should be for the main applicant only right?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

udda said:


> Guys Great news for you all who waiting for any movement of Team 2 RL. I got the grant today. Hope you all get good news very soon.
> 
> All the best.


Congrats Udda.. Don't wait for the weekend. Just celebrate
Have fun bro......


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

I m just fed up from this waiting period.
Not able to do anything these days
RL needs ur immediate attention


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> Congrats Udda.. Don't wait for the weekend. Just celebrate
> Have fun bro......





applyoz said:


> Congratulations :clap2:


Thanks applyoz and anandltesh...


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

*Got the Grant !!!!!*

Gus, we got the grant today!!! dropped an email to CO yesterday and we got the grant today.. I hope T2 team doesn't stop with me and keep on giving speedy grants to all..

Many thanks to everyone.. and All the very best!!

would keep in touch!!

Cheers,


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

usaleem said:


> Thanks mate! One thing the PCC should be for the main applicant only right?


PCC is for everyone except for children( think it is less than 16 years). Hope this helps.


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

thumbsup said:


> Gus, we got the grant today!!! dropped an email to CO yesterday and we got the grant today.. I hope T2 team doesn't stop with me and keep on giving speedy grants to all..
> 
> Many thanks to everyone.. and All the very best!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! :clap2::clap2:
When are you planning to fly. I am going in the month of August.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

smahesh202 said:


> Congratulations! :clap2::clap2:
> When are you planning to fly. I am going in the month of August.


Not planned yet... do you have any contacts there for the job or you plan to hunt the job there itself?


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi All,

Anyone here assigned to GSM Adelaide Team2 - CO with initials SK. CO assigned on 07th May 2013.


Regards





261311- ACS: 12/11/2012 | EOI (189/65pt):17/01/2013 | ITA: 21/01/2013 | Visa App /ACK: 27/02/2013 27/02/2013 | Indian PCC: In progress | CO: 07/05/2013 T2 Adelaide SK


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Anybody with CO : MM???


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..

For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::washing::washing::washing::israel::israel:israel:

Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..

Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic)

:tongue1:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Jogiyogi Now its ur turn & wish u a speedy grant...


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> ...


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

*congrats!*



anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> ...




looks like. T2 is awarding grants in a slow and steady manner.. 

congratulations and All the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## samamun001 (Oct 31, 2012)

KAYAR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody with CO : MM???


I am with CO: MM


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

I had uploaded my docs in Nov'12 and got acknowledgment from CO after 1 week. Since then there is no news/update from CO. Recently viewing my application I see that the date infront of required docs that I have uploaded is changed to 31st Mar'13 and status changed to 'RECEIVED'.
Can anyone tell me why is this date changed now although I got acknowledgment from CO in Nov.

----------------------
EA : 03-09-2011 | EA +ve: 03-11-11 | IELTS: L7.5 R7 W7 S7 O7 | EOI : 17-07-2012 | 189 Invite: 15 Sep | Applied: 23 Sep | 189 Ack: 30 Sep | CO: 23 OCT | Uploaded: 19 Nov 2012 | Ext. Process in progress


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*CO Assigned*

I have been assigned to Team 2 Adelaide, CO initials SO. Anyone else has the same team/CO ?


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> I am with CO: MM


How the progress in your case ? I wrote a mail a month back, no reply yet.


----------



## samamun001 (Oct 31, 2012)

KAYAR said:


> How the progress in your case ? I wrote a mail a month back, no reply yet.


I have mailed her twice but no success.

Did she asked you for any documents?

I have already supplied Form 80, pay slip, bank statement as per her request on 10/03/2013. After that no contact.

Regards
Mamun


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

samamun001 said:


> I have mailed her twice but no success.
> 
> Did she asked you for any documents?
> 
> ...


I uploaded my additinal docs in first week of march and wrote a mail last week of april. Waiting for a reply since then. Waiting is killing me. Hope she grants the visa soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks buddy. I have no information on that. I was busy in my marraige.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Jogiyogi Now its ur turn & wish u a speedy grant...


Thanks buddy. I have no information on that. I was busy in my marriage. I just uploaded and emailed her my marriage photographs as some extra document.

Any idea who else got the grant from the RL in our group.


----------



## EA55 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi All,

Please find below my timeline for 189 visa application:

EOI submitted - 28/03/2013
EOI invite - 01/04/2013
189 visa applied - 02/04/2013
189 visa ack - 03/04/2013
All documents uploaded including PCC
Medicals completed - 03/05/2013

I was not contacted by case officer till yesterday hence called immigration and they informed me that I have been allocated to a case officer (Lolene) from GSM Adelaide Team 2.
Can anyone please share their thoughts on how this team has and does anyone has/had the same case officer?

Thanks,
EA55


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

EA55 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find below my timeline for 189 visa application:
> 
> ...


I am also allocated Team 2 Adelaide. CO emailed me just after he started looking my case on 16th April and requested Form 80. I uploaded that on 6th May and emailed him twice, since then no reply from him.

BTW can u pls. share the immigration contact number ?


----------



## EA55 (Mar 31, 2013)

zamil525 said:


> I am also allocated Team 2 Adelaide. CO emailed me just after he started looking my case on 16th April and requested Form 80. I uploaded that on 6th May and emailed him twice, since then no reply from him.
> 
> BTW can u pls. share the immigration contact number ?


I had called Immigration from Australia and the contact number is 1300364613.
There is lot of waiting time, for me it was 20 mins but at least I came to know that my application is allocated to a case officer.

I am not sure of the number to be dialed from overseas, for that you would have to refer to the Immigration website.

Thanks,
EA55


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

hippie said:


> I guess T2 is holding all the applicants altogether, seems the review takes ages with them compared to other teams. :/


I agree..:ranger:


----------



## rajat8676 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got my visa grant yesterday. My CO was RL from Team 2.

Best wishes to all those awaiting grant.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Thanks buddy. I have no information on that. I was busy in my marriage. I just uploaded and emailed her my marriage photographs as some extra document.
> 
> Any idea who else got the grant from the RL in our group.



Congrates on your marriage............

No Idea dear about the grant given by RL.......

Wish u best of luck for the grant..


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

rajat8676 said:


> I got my visa grant yesterday. My CO was RL from Team 2.
> 
> Best wishes to all those awaiting grant.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## EA55 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi All,

Any news today from Team2 Adelaide? Any grants received today?
Mailed case officer - Lolene like 6 working days before and yet no response received..

Please share your experiences?

Thanks,
EA55


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Never heard from Case Officer. But last week called DIAC inquiry; there i got to know that CO is already assigned to me from Adelaide GSM team2. 

front loaded PCC and medicals. 

Hoping to hear from CO soon. 

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

RBang said:


> I have been assigned to Team 2 Adelaide, CO initials SO. Anyone else has the same team/CO ?


Its just amazing to see your visa been granted in 3 days !! 

I think i have also the same CO though i have not heard from him yet. i actually called up DIAC inquiry and got to know that my file is laready assigned to a CO.

I hope you had front loaded your PCC and medicals... looks very obvious from your timeline but still asking ;-P


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Guys, if we apply for SA SS, should be stay in SA/Adelaide or can roam free across AU and work anywhere? Please advice.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Guys, if we apply for SA SS, should be stay in SA/Adelaide or can roam free across AU and work anywhere? Please advice.


If you get a SS then its your moral responsibility to stay in the designated state for minimum 2 years however legally you are not bound or there is no such clause in the visa. So you can stay wherever you want !! hope this clears !!


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Sarank said:


> I agree..:ranger:


I agree too. I have been waiting for last 2 months on my visa grant news,


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Congrates on your marriage............
> 
> No Idea dear about the grant given by RL.......
> 
> Wish u best of luck for the grant..


Thanks Anand, I will certainly get my marriage certificate on this Friday. I will upload it on that day itself and will wait for RL reply.

BTW, when are you planing to move to Aus.


----------



## Dipsomania (May 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

Am new here. I m also applying for my visa by end of this week. Are you guys handling your applications on your own or do you guys have an agent on board... The reason y am asking is since we have an agent i wanted to understand that all requirement of documents from the CO will be given to my agent or me??


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I have just assigned a CO with below details:

Initails: MD ,Team 2 & GSM Adelaide

I am still trying to figure out if its good that is he prompt in giving grants?
My agent told me you will be lucky if you get CO from Brisbane as compaired to Adelaide I am not sure if its true.

Any commnets would be great help.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just assigned a CO with below details:
> 
> ...




I have MD as CO. He is prompt in email response and regularly updates the eVisa page as well. My medicals are referred and he was kind enough to check and follow up with MOC.

Good luck.
Varuni


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

varuni said:


> I have MD as CO. He is prompt in email response and regularly updates the eVisa page as well. My medicals are referred and he was kind enough to check and follow up with MOC.
> 
> Good luck.
> Varuni


Thanks for the info for if Meds would have not been refered how long its taking for visa grant mine is 190.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Thanks Anand, I will certainly get my marriage certificate on this Friday. I will upload it on that day itself and will wait for RL reply.
> 
> BTW, when are you planing to move to Aus.


Hi Jogi...

I am palnning to move to Ozzz somewhere in November 1st week.. & going for vacation to US for two months in August...

Lets catch up in Ozzzzz & PM me ur mail id..

thanks


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

*Employment verification*



anandlitesh said:


> Hi Jogi...
> 
> I am palnning to move to Ozzz somewhere in November 1st week.. & going for vacation to US for two months in August...
> 
> ...


Hi Anand,
Just curious to know if immigration department did any kind of employment verification in your case. As per RL my application is under routine check which is done by other department outside of her office.
I checked with all my employers. They told me, no verification has been done so far. Now this wait is killing me since I am not able to take any decision on other priority concerns.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Anand,
> Just curious to know if immigration department did any kind of employment verification in your case. As per RL my application is under routine check which is done by other department outside of her office.
> I checked with all my employers. They told me, no verification has been done so far. Now this wait is killing me since I am not able to take any decision on other priority concerns.


Am in a similar boat as yours . What's your time line


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anm said:


> Am in a similar boat as yours . What's your time line


Its written in my signature. However following is for your reference.

263111|IELTS:21/4/2012, EOI:1 July, Inv:21 Jan, App/Ack:28 Feb, PCC-UAE/India:07 & 23 March,Med:12/03,CO:11 April(RL,T2), Req. Docs uploaded:12 April, Grant:


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anm said:


> Am in a similar boat as yours . What's your time line


Isn't it too long you have waited?? its horrifying me dude.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

jogiyogi said:


> Isn't it too long you have waited?? its horrifying me dude.


Hi jogiyogi 
If its any help you are ahead of me anyday since yours is a 189/190 ; mine is 176 from last year ; so will go into priority 3


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

anm said:


> Hi jogiyogi
> If its any help you are ahead of me anyday since yours is a 189/190 ; mine is 176 from last year ; so will go into priority 3


how 176 is different from 190? what is after 30 june law changes our application will be of less priority?


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

TOPGUN said:


> how 176 is different from 190? what is after 30 june law changes our application will be of less priority?


Seniors correct me if I am wrong but 190 will get cleared before the 176.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I have applied for subclass 190 on 29th may no mail from any one yet so I called diac and got to know that I am assigned to adelaide team 2 however no case officer is assigned yet..... Please advise how are they


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Devang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 190 on 29th may no mail from any one yet so I called diac and got to know that I am assigned to adelaide team 2 however no case officer is assigned yet..... Please advise how are they


Hi Devang,

The maximum time limit for CO assignment for 190 is 5 weeks. So your CO should be assigned within tomorrow according DIAC. If you have already uploaded all required documents through your E-VISA account as well as do your medical examination and PCC, there is a possibility that CO will not communicate with you and you will get direct grant within a short time.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi greenbangla,

Yes we have uploaded all documents including pcc.... Also our medical link has disappeared since last week..... However we have not uploaded form 80 yet but have it handy just in case co asks for it...... Crossing my fingers...... Any advise at this stage


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*PR Granted - CO MD*

Dear Members,

By God's grace, We received our PR VISA (Subclass- 189) just now. I checked it through my eVisa Page as I am yet to receive the forwarded GOLDEN MAIL from my agent. The data is updated in VEVO.:clap2:

GSM-Adelaide-Team-2: CO Initials MD was my CO. If he is allotted to you, rest assured your eVISA page will be up-to-date and your emails will be replied in 2 days. Also, I had a wonderful agent who had a logical approach to all Visa application related queries and absolutely no issues in sharing the password to the account.

Without this forum members, the wait time would have been horrible. Thanks to all and prayers for who are in anticipation of the good news

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

varuni said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> By God's grace, We received our PR VISA (Subclass- 189) just now. I checked it through my eVisa Page as I am yet to receive the forwarded GOLDEN MAIL from my agent. The data is updated in VEVO.:clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Varuni...... Can you please share your time lines


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

varuni said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> By God's grace, We received our PR VISA (Subclass- 189) just now. I checked it through my eVisa Page as I am yet to receive the forwarded GOLDEN MAIL from my agent. The data is updated in VEVO.:clap2:
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations dear.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

varuni said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> By God's grace, We received our PR VISA (Subclass- 189) just now. I checked it through my eVisa Page as I am yet to receive the forwarded GOLDEN MAIL from my agent. The data is updated in VEVO.:clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations !! is your medicals referred ?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

haryk said:


> Congratulations !! is your medicals referred ?



Thanks.
Yes. It was referred. Please find my timelines.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

varuni said:


> I have MD as CO. He is prompt in email response and regularly updates the eVisa page as well. My medicals are referred and he was kind enough to check and follow up with MOC.
> 
> Good luck.
> Varuni


ohh I came to know your medicals were referred.. can u pls let me now when ur medicals got referred (in which month pls).. and is there any way to get status from MOC ? because my medicals got referred around April I believe.. that is the reason I am asking..


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

My cell phone does not show me time lines in the signature if you can please paste it on the forum


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Devang said:


> My cell phone does not show me time lines in the signature if you can please paste it on the forum



IELTS: Jun-29-2012 | CDR EA : 27-Aug-12 | EA +ve: Jan-10-13 | Invite: 21-Jan-13 | Visa App: 26-01-2013 | CO: 28-Mar | Meds Ref/Clrd: 1-Apr/22-Jun | Grant: 25-June


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

haryk said:


> ohh I came to know your medicals were referred.. can u pls let me now when ur medicals got referred (in which month pls).. and is there any way to get status from MOC ? because my medicals got referred around April I believe.. that is the reason I am asking..



Hello Haryk,

CO is the only point of contact for MOC. My date of Apr-1 referral is a guess
Even I did not know till May-24, until my CO told me that the meds were referred. 

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

varuni said:


> Hello Haryk,
> 
> CO is the only point of contact for MOC. My date of Apr-1 referral is a guess
> Even I did not know till May-24, until my CO told me that the meds were referred.
> ...


ohh thanks for the info.. because I was done with my medical on Mar25th dont know when it got referred and how much time it will take .. asked u for an estimation.. thanks any way


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Got the mail*

Yippieee. Got the grant after long and excruciating wait.Thank you all you your inputs and keeping me going through out the waiting period.Thanks to Anj1976 , Superm , Orvee and Congrats Varuni you your grant on the same day.All the best.

Waiting is the key.Here are some of the things that kept my sanity while waiting
1) Finding a diversion - like work, travelling or anything.
2)Go as per what your CO says. he is the best person for all the answers.Every case is different.
3)Don't forget to live life.Do things that will make you happy. Dont put ur life on hold for the visa.
4)Keep preparing for the job,Network and get your linked in in place.
5)Finish your shopping so that as soon as you get the visa you can hop on a flight and go.

All the best
Meg


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Yippieee. Got the grant after long and excruciating wait.Thank you all you your inputs and keeping me going through out the waiting period.Thanks to Anj1976 , Superm , Orvee and Congrats Varuni you your grant on the same day.All the best.
> 
> Waiting is the key.Here are some of the things that kept my sanity while waiting
> 1) Finding a diversion - like work, travelling or anything.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Yippieee. Got the grant after long and excruciating wait.Thank you all you your inputs and keeping me going through out the waiting period.Thanks to Anj1976 , Superm , Orvee and Congrats Varuni you your grant on the same day.All the best.
> 
> Waiting is the key.Here are some of the things that kept my sanity while waiting
> 1) Finding a diversion - like work, travelling or anything.
> ...


Congratulations !!!


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations megha09...-

All the best with the preps to go


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Yippieee. Got the grant after long and excruciating wait.Thank you all you your inputs and keeping me going through out the waiting period.Thanks to Anj1976 , Superm , Orvee and Congrats Varuni you your grant on the same day.All the best.
> 
> Waiting is the key.Here are some of the things that kept my sanity while waiting
> 1) Finding a diversion - like work, travelling or anything.
> ...


Heartiest congratulations :clap2::clap2: and thanks to write down such valuable point for the forum family.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone get grant from CO_GSM Adelaide. My case is with T07.
The waiting time is prolonging...........


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Anyone get grant from CO_GSM Adelaide. My case is with T07.
> The waiting time is prolonging...........


Hey,

Can you share your time lines


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Anyone get grant from CO_GSM Adelaide. My case is with T07.
> The waiting time is prolonging...........


Mine CO is from T2 Adelaide. But no news from them. Its almost 4 months now.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello !

Anybody out there with CO initials SO? I have sent him an email last Monday but haven't received any response yet ? Anybody else in the same boat?


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Punj23 said:


> Hello !
> 
> Anybody out there with CO initials SO? I have sent him an email last Monday but haven't received any response yet ? Anybody else in the same boat?


I believe everyone is in same boat due to 1st July since the new year (2013-2014) has begun for immigration applications. Perhaps the process would be slow for next couple of days.

However, they shall clear all pending applications from the year 2012-2013.

But this waiting is really killing all of us, who are waiting for the Grant news from the COs.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

I got visa grant today !!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Punj23 said:


> I got visa grant today !!


Congratulations..... Can you please share your time line


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

489 Family sponsored 
EOI 26 dec
Invitation received - 21 Jan
Application lodged- 21 Jan
CO assigned - 29 may
Visa grant - 1 July


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello Seniors

I need help while lodging the visa application.

I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs

On the employment page there is a question
"has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?

If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..

I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..

I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..

So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey All,

Anybody got contacted by their co recently as I dont see too much action on this group.... Or anyone recently got grant from co in this team.... Please advise


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Devang said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Anybody got contacted by their co recently as I dont see too much action on this group.... Or anyone recently got grant from co in this team.... Please advise


No thig team looks kind a like slow on grants


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> No thig team looks kind a like slow on grants


This waiting just kills omg when have you applied


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Devang said:


> This waiting just kills omg when have you applied


I have applied on 21st May, CO said my meds got refered and should expect reply as early as mid aug. So i know i have to wait. :boxing::ranger:


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey All,

I got my visa guys


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa guys


Congrats Devang..can you pls share ur timeline??


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

......

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Devang said:


> ......
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


congrats devang. For me I am still waiting for visa . filed visa on May 23rd 2013 and my wife's medical was submitted to DIAC on 28th JUNE. AND my case officer is RL from adelaide team 02. and as I have seen her trend that she takes 2 months from medical date to grant visa. I am stuck on boat with RL. I better start enjoying with her for 2 months 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Devang said:


> ......
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


Congrats !!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## PowerShellPro (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone here with CO as Lee Ellis from Team 2 and awaiting Visa Grant?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone here waiting for Case Officer RL to respond. Man she is taking a lot of time. 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Does anyone have phone number to contact team 2 . thanks


----------



## PowerShellPro (Jun 20, 2013)

By God's Grace...Got my Grant Letter today 

Regards,
PowerShellPro


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

PowerShellPro said:


> By God's Grace...Got my Grant Letter today
> 
> Regards,
> PowerShellPro


wow. congrats dude good luck ahead.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## PowerShellPro (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Gaurav...
You should have yours soon...


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

PowerShellPro said:


> Thanks Gaurav...
> You should have yours soon...


Thanks dude. They have kept me waiting for long. Hope to get it soon. now you can party man. Cheers man.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> congrats devang. For me I am still waiting for visa . filed visa on May 23rd 2013 and my wife's medical was submitted to DIAC on 28th JUNE. AND my case officer is RL from adelaide team 02. and as I have seen her trend that she takes 2 months from medical date to grant visa. I am stuck on boat with RL. I better start enjoying with her for 2 months
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Hi Gaurav, my CO is also RL but I have provided here everything on 12th April. Since then there is no news. I get only one reply that my application is routine check and might take 12 months.

I am waiting for that great news but no luck yet.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Gaurav, my CO is also RL but I have provided here everything on 12th April. Since then there is no news. I get only one reply that my application is routine check and might take 12 months.
> 
> I am waiting for that great news but no luck yet.


12 months???? you must be kidding. Tell them that in 12 months, you can produce another kid. Why they need so much time. Call them and ask where are they doing their investigation.... On earth or on Mars. 
Also try sending her some flowers. May be she will reduce the time from 12 months to 6 months. HEHEHE 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

PowerShellPro said:


> By God's Grace...Got my Grant Letter today
> 
> Regards,
> PowerShellPro


Congratulations !!! Ca you share your time line please..


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

haryk said:


> Congratulations !!! Ca you share your time line please..


Congratulation

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## shaikjalal (May 6, 2013)

Guess.. Mine is GSM Adelaide.. but i dont know which team.. my ACK only says GSM Adelaide..


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

shaikjalal said:


> Guess.. Mine is GSM Adelaide.. but i dont know which team.. my ACK only says GSM Adelaide..


Please check the email address under the CO signature. It should be mentioned there for instance "[email protected] or [email protected]"


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jogiyogi said:


> Please check the email address under the CO signature. It should be mentioned there for instance "[email protected] or [email protected]"


i just got information from my consultant that my CO is on leave for 2 weeks

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All,

My CO is RL,I would like to know how long is she taking to grant a visa after uploading requested docs?


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anianitha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO is RL,I would like to know how long is she taking to grant a visa after uploading requested docs?


I can not say anything about RL specifically because I have seen her granting Visa in 5 days. However, most of the cases with (Adeliede team) are "in progress" and we are waiting for long time. I don't want to offend you but that is what my observation says.

But RL is very prompt in replying but changes her statement very frequently.


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

ohh that sounds a bit worried  I have applied for NSW SS under sub class 190,in the australian immi website they have mentioned that the processing time is 6 months.Under which subclass you have applied?


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anianitha said:


> ohh that sounds a bit worried  I have applied for NSW SS under sub class 190,in the australian immi website they have mentioned that the processing time is 6 months.Under which subclass you have applied?


I have applied under subclass 189. But you should be happy to know that subclass 190 has high priority than 189. As a consequence your application should be finalized prior than mine.

Well I have already waited for around 4 months. As per my CO it will take 8 more weeks. Just hoping this wait will end soon.

All the best to you. I wish a speedy grant to you.


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh then if everything is fine with your documents it would take less than 8 weeks.

let us hope for the best.All the best to u


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone under 190 subclass from Team 2 with CO-RL received any grants so far...?If so please let me know the details


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

anianitha said:


> Anyone under 190 subclass from Team 2 with CO-RL received any grants so far...?If so please let me know the details


pls respond


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anianitha said:


> pls respond


Not yet. I have same CO and waiting for Grant since last 4 months.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

My Dear Friends, Brothers and sisters i Wish you luck in getting your Visa very soon. 

Last week my Case officer told me that she requires one last form and she will be on 

vacation for two weeks. I thought that I will have to again wait for 15 days. They 

really know how to piss off and give happyness(My pursuit of happyness) at the same 

time. 
As I have made a habit to check daily, my wife questioned me why was I checking 

today when case officer told two weeks. But Today when I checked the status, TO MY 

SURPRISE, MY VISA WAS FINALIZED YAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO . I GOT THE GRANT GUYS 

  :clap2: :clap2: . i HAVE NO WORDS TO EXPLAIN MY HAPPYNESS . 
I wish you all speedy grant and Same HAPPYNESS as I have today.
Without you all and the information you share, I would have become Nervous and 

frustrated due to the time taken in state sponsorship and getting Visa. So I thank 

you all in sharing the valuable information and I am also doing my part in the same. 
Thank you all once again and Wish you all Very Good Luck

:first: :cheer2: :cheer2: :lock1: :lock1: :rockon: :rockon: Lets arty: arty:

Today I can add the 6th and final plane in this line.
My First plane was for starting my visa process and Filing my ACS
My Second Plane was for Successful ACS
My Third Plane was for filing my State sponsorship.
My Fourth Plane was for getting NSW state sponsorship.
My Fifth Plane was for Filing my Visa.
And today My final Plane for getting My Visa Grant
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> My Dear Friends, Brothers and sisters i Wish you luck in getting your Visa very soon.
> 
> Last week my Case officer told me that she requires one last form and she will be on
> 
> ...



Thats gr8 :clap2: congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER.... Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift 
No words to say...... which is worth waiting......

Thanks all the forum members for sharing your valuable thoughts when required..... especially Superm,VVV,australia.ind,vishsang....

Wish all the forum members for there speedy grants


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

haryk said:


> hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
> Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER.... Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift
> No words to say...... which is worth waiting......
> 
> ...


congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

anianitha said:


> Thats gr8 :clap2: congratulations!!!!!!!!


hi anitha, did u submit ur medicals,are ur meds referred,cud u email me on [email protected],i have some more queries.
im in sydney now


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

SailOZ said:


> congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank U


----------



## waitingkills (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, 

I am new to this form. I am with Team 2 with CO RL. My timeline is as below:

VETASSESS: initiated 20 Nov, 2012 recd 15th Feb, 2013.
EOI: submitted: 19/04/2013. Invited 7 May, 2013.
Lodged: 23rd May, 2013
CO: 6th June, 2013 and PCC, Medicals and other documents asked.
PCC Submitted: 7th June, 2013
Medicals: 10th June, 2013
Last documents submitted: 4th July, 2013.

There is no communication from CO since then. My medicals are coming as required online. 

Waiting for Grant:ranger:

regards


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me which no. You are dialing to reach team 2 Adelaide . I checked the immigration site and tried the 1300..... Number but am unable to get through


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anm said:


> Can anyone please tell me which no. You are dialing to reach team 2 Adelaide . I checked the immigration site and tried the 1300..... Number but am unable to get through


You need to dial +61-1300 364 613, wait for 30 minutes, once operator picks up request him to transfer the call to you CO.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

jogiyogi said:


> You need to dial +61-1300 364 613, wait for 30 minutes, once operator picks up request him to transfer the call to you CO.


I tried that already it doesn't get connected


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I have been assigned Team-2 with CO's initial as SO, today.

He has requested to complete Meds for us.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I have been assigned Team-2 with CO's initial as SO, today.
> 
> He has requested to complete Meds for us.


Hey mithu, 

I had te same CO for my 489 FS application. He was very prompt in replying and granted me visa in a week after I submitted all the documents. 

Wish you ally he very best for your case.

Best Regards!
Punj


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anybody is assigned a CO from team 2 with initials BK?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> Hey mithu,
> 
> I had te same CO for my 489 FS application. He was very prompt in replying and granted me visa in a week after I submitted all the documents.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for sharing!


----------



## ange76600 (Jul 26, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> Hey mithu,
> 
> I had te same CO for my 489 FS application. He was very prompt in replying and granted me visa in a week after I submitted all the documents.
> 
> ...


Could you tell me how long it took for your case officer allocation?


----------



## ange76600 (Jul 26, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks mate for sharing!


Could you tell me how long it took for your case officer allocation?


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

ange76600 said:


> Could you tell me how long it took for your case officer allocation?


We have lodged our visa application on may 29th and CO was allocated on 2nd July..


----------



## ange76600 (Jul 26, 2013)

anianitha said:


> We have lodged our visa application on may 29th and CO was allocated on 2nd July..


Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ange76600 said:


> Could you tell me how long it took for your case officer allocation?


You could see my signature.
E-visa lodged : june 19,2013
CO contacted: July 25, 2013


----------



## ange76600 (Jul 26, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You could see my signature.
> E-visa lodged : june 19,2013
> CO contacted: July 25, 2013


Thanks


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

ange76600 said:


> Could you tell me how long it took for your case officer allocation?


Share

Here is my timeline : 

IELTS - L8.5 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0 Overall Band Score - 7.5 | Software Engineer(261313) ACS assessment | 21 january EOI | 489 Family Sponsored 21 January | 1June CO Assigned | Visa Grant - 1 July!


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any1 from GSM Adelaide Team with CO Initials LE. I am 190 SS applicant having lodged application on 4th Feb,2013


Hi, I am also with same CO team 2 (LE) . My timeline is as below:

ACS 201-05-13 , Invitation 5-23, PCC/Medical : 6-24 Grant: Waiting...


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear All,

Any grants from "Team 2 Adelaide" this week?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Waiting for some good news with Golden Email from mates.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

anianitha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any grants from "Team 2 Adelaide" this week?


No grants today for anyone but we are hopeful this week turns out exciting for lots of us who are waiting. lets keep fingers cross and keep praying for good news soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hope for the best for mates who are waiting for long time!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

i am adelaide team 6, anyone who hear ab this team? In which order are processed accountant application once allocated to the team?


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

Came to know from a mate from Australia that health assessment was paused for a while, so there was delay in the grants, as it has started again we can expect it soon


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sushil Karki said:


> Came to know from a mate from Australia that health assessment was paused for a while, so there was delay in the grants, as it has started again we can expect it soon


Great news!


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............

Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries 

All the best for everyone ....

Wish me luck for my further move.............

You can find the time lines in my signature


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries
> 
> ...


many congratsssss to you..............all d best for your journey ahead.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries
> 
> ...


Congrats from the core of my heart! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries
> 
> ...


Congrats .... wow its a good news - Party tonight :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries
> 
> ...



Hi,

Congratulations once again !!!

Is this the case that you received the grant after 3 days of sending your medicals ???

Sushil


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

Sushil Karki said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations once again !!!
> 
> ...


Thank u.

Done with the medicals on 22 july and were uploaded on 24th July and we have received our grant on 31-July,so after 6 days we have received the grant.

Hope this helps


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sushil Karki said:


> Hi, I am also with same CO team 2 (LE) . My timeline is as below:
> 
> ACS 201-05-13 , Invitation 5-23, PCC/Medical : 6-24 Grant: Waiting...


Hi Shshil,

I saw you got your ACS result on 2013-05-13? So does your acs result letter has statement like 'the following employment after yyyy-mm-dd as considered as skilled and relevant...'.

Would like to know if you had claimed full work experiences or you claimed the work experience only after that ACS mentioned date???

Hope kindly share, cause if we claim after ACS mentioned date, seems the working experience would be reduced.

Thank you
harish


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

*Now I know why they call it a Golden Email !!!!!!*

By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am. 

I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration. 

Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.

Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)

NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13 

EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13 

CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)

Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:

Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:

Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations mate ! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> ...


congratulations !!!

My medical is of 2013-06-24 and with same team, so i guess i will get the grant within 2 weeks.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

ok guys, so there is update and view how it works as this i come to know today from calling DIAC. 

I been allocated to team as due to 8 week requirement to meet, but there i was pending in bunch of others allocated too for same reasons. My file have been there for 1 week with no mowement, yesterday i been allocated to actuall CO.

Very smart move for DIAC to cover applicant eyes that they do everything on time. I been lucky when i submitted my file, just 600 people been invited,, so not so much ....but if you see thesedays lat months 3000 has been invited. How many days they will stand in some bunch till allocated to CO? Very sad. Hope all go now faster, all wish luck to everyone!


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

asad747 said:


> Hello Haris,
> 
> I have also been assigned Team-2 with CO's initial as MM.
> 
> ...


Hi asad747,

As per your Signature Timeline, you have written "Employer Verification: 9/4/2013".

What is the meaning of this? How did you know that your CO has done the "Employer Verification"? Or do you mean something else?

EOI: Inv/lodge:03/6/13-04/6/13 l Med/PCC:04/7/13 l CO:02/8/2013 l Grant:Waiting

Regards,
Shakti


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Shshil,
> 
> I saw you got your ACS result on 2013-05-13? So does your acs result letter has statement like 'the following employment after yyyy-mm-dd as considered as skilled and relevant...'.
> 
> ...


Hi Harish,

The claim would be the full work experience even though the ACS considers the exp by reducing 2 years from actual experience. I had checked with ACS and they said it is the requirement of the applied ANZACO code and that is not reducing the count of full experience. Hope you are asking it for the points purpose and there won't be any reduction of points due to that. Hope it helps. 


Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Thanks Hemanth.....wat r ur timelines ov application and PCC/Medical.


Hello Everybody,

It's an exciting news for me today that I have been granted 189 VISA within no time. That means no waiting time after assigning of the CO. Her initial is SO and I am lucky that she was my CO.

Please see my timeline below to know why it is so exciting 

If anybody has any clarifications/queries, please feel free to ask me, I would be happy to try to give you the BEST possible answers for all your queries.

All the BEST to all of you who are waiting for the VISA Grant.


*EOI Invitation: 3rd Jun, 2013 | 189 Application Lodge: 4th Jun, 2013 | CO Allocation: 2nd Aug, 2013 | Age Proof Doc Requested/Submitted: 2nd Aug, 2013 | Grant: 5th Aug, 2013*



Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> It's an exciting news for me today that I have been granted 189 VISA within no time. That means no waiting time after assigning of the CO. Her initial is SO and I am lucky that she was my CO.
> 
> ...


O my god,,unreal!!! Congratulation, you the first who got invited and got PR from June group. Could you let me know if you know any experiencies from TEMA 6 ADELAIDE?

I didnt got any contact from them too. What occupation you claimed?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys you lucky enough bee in this team,, look like the most fastest. Any advises of team 6 adelaide?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> It's an exciting news for me today that I have been granted 189 VISA within no time. That means no waiting time after assigning of the CO. Her initial is SO and I am lucky that she was my CO.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:




You look like will be next


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> You look like will be next


Thanks Mate , 
While waiting for grant CO replied my email with Medical referred news! 

Me and my spouse has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks Mate ,
> While waiting for grant CO replied my email with Medical referred news!
> 
> Me and my spouse has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.




Can you advice me what this means Medical refered? Why they pick you, is sth wrong or found on 1 of you medicals checks? Did you done medical checks for both of you before CO invitation?


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow. The Application date is the same day I applied. Shakti,, Your info. of whether you were an Onshore applicant and your Occupation code will be very much helpful.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Can you advice me what this means Medical refered? Why they pick you, is sth wrong or found on 1 of you medicals checks? Did you done medical checks for both of you before CO invitation?


-Not known to me. 
-There were no complexes medical history of us. In medicals found no wrong as per we know. 
-Meds done after CO allocation.


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> It's an exciting news for me today that I have been granted 189 VISA within no time. That means no waiting time after assigning of the CO. Her initial is SO and I am lucky that she was my CO.
> 
> ...


congratulations !!!

Can you please share for which code you have applied and what was your total points ?? IELTS score ??


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> O my god,,unreal!!! Congratulation, you the first who got invited and got PR from June group. Could you let me know if you know any experiencies from TEMA 6 ADELAIDE?
> 
> I didnt got any contact from them too. What occupation you claimed?


Hi ivetka,

Thnx for your wishes. Yeah, even I am surprised to see the Grant Email today.

Actually, keep on calling to the DIAC and ask for your CO if you don't know who is your CO. And once you know, you can Email him/her to know what he/she is doing with your application just by asking whether they need any additional documents from you for which they are waiting or they are still processing your application?


*EOI Invitation: 3rd Jun, 2013 | 189 Application Lodge: 4th Jun, 2013 | CO Allocation: 2nd Aug, 2013 | Age Proof Doc Requested/Submitted: 2nd Aug, 2013 | Grant: 5th Aug, 2013*

My ANZSCO code was 263111

Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

Sushil Karki said:


> congratulations !!!
> 
> Can you please share for which code you have applied and what was your total points ?? IELTS score ??


Hi Sushil,

Thank you for the wishes, the code was ANZSCo 263111. My IELTS Score was 6.5 and my total points were 60.

Cheers,
Shakti

*EOI Invitation: 3rd Jun, 2013 | 189 Application Lodge: 4th Jun, 2013 | CO Allocation: 2nd Aug, 2013 | Age Proof Doc Requested/Submitted: 2nd Aug, 2013 | Grant: 5th Aug, 2013*


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hi Sushil,
> 
> Thank you for the wishes, the code was ANZSCo 263111. My IELTS Score was 6.5 and my total points were 60.
> 
> ...


Congrats shakti!
if possible can you please share the list of docs that you uploaded. Thanks.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> It's an exciting news for me today that I have been granted 189 VISA within no time. That means no waiting time after assigning of the CO. Her initial is SO and I am lucky that she was my CO.
> 
> ...


even my anzsco code is 263111,did any emp verification take place for u,wat abt ur meds


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hi ivetka,
> 
> Thnx for your wishes. Yeah, even I am surprised to see the Grant Email today.
> 
> ...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hi ivetka,
> 
> Thnx for your wishes. Yeah, even I am surprised to see the Grant Email today.
> 
> ...


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> Congrats shakti!
> if possible can you please share the list of docs that you uploaded. Thanks.


Hi terminator1,

As requested.

Check List for PR application

1. Educational Docs (10th, 12th, Engineering All Semester Marksheets & Certificates)
2. Birth Certificate - Passport is not accepted as Birth Certificate
3. ACS Result
4. IELTS Result
5. Passport Bio pages
6. Form 80 - If requested
7. PCC (Overseas & Australia)
8. Medical Test Report
9. Salary Slips (For both Overseas & Australia)
10. Form 16 Docs/PAYGs
11. Reference Letter/s from Company
12. Bank Statements


Please feel free to contact me in case of any queries. 

All the very best ...

Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> even my anzsco code is 263111,did any emp verification take place for u,wat abt ur meds


Hi Rahul,

No emp verification and Meds have already been done soon after lodging the application i.e. after 4th June 2013.


Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> shaktipatro said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ivetka,
> ...


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> shaktipatro said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ivetka,
> ...


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hi terminator1,
> 
> As requested.
> 
> ...


Hi,

did you applied PR from india or australia ?


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

If you see his location, he is at Victoria , which is in Australia.


----------



## pandakou (Oct 2, 2012)

Generally, they won't let you know, but keep on calling them as each time different people receives the call and you might be lucky to know your CO until he/she sends Email to you directly.[/QUOTE]

Hi Shakti,

Congratulation for getting the dream letter.. 

Could you please help me to know certain things:-

After how many days of uploading the documents, your status was changed to 'Received'?

After how many days of the status changed to 'received', CO has assigned to your case? 

If the documents' status were changed to Received and Application status is 'In Progress', does that mean CO has assigned to your case?

Anxiously, looking forward for your response yarr...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

I want to know this too


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> I want to know this too



Hi Ivetka233 and pandakou,

Please see my responses for your below queries.

After how many days of uploading the documents, your status was changed to 'Received'?

*Shakti: As soon as you do the payment i.e. you lodged the application the status will change to this state.
*

After how many days of the status changed to 'received', CO has assigned to your case? 

*Shakti: You can see this in their website for the whole processing times, allocation times etc. Generally, CO assignment is within 8 weeks for 189 subclass.

CO Allocation Time:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

VISA Processing Time:

Client Service Charter
*

If the documents' status were changed to Received and Application status is 'In Progress', does that mean CO has assigned to your case?
*
Shakti: Once you do the payment i.e. lodged the application, then your status will automatically changed from "Received" to "In Progress" state and you can't go back to your application to edit it. After that you will be in document list where you can submit all your documents as much as you can and the status will still remain in "In progress" state until the decision has been made by CO. So, that means you won't be able to know when the CO has been allocated to you until and unless you get the communication from your CO. From your end if you wish to know, you can call DIAC @ 1300 364 613 if you are in Australia between 8 30 AM to 4 30 PM Monday to Friday only if your application is outside standard processing times.*

Hope the above information helps.


Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hi Ivetka233 and pandakou,
> 
> Please see my responses for your below queries.
> 
> ...



So means once communication is req. by Officer or any docs, it will in CORRESPONDANCE field?

What if case has been granted,,how everything change in EOI?


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> So means once communication is req. by Officer or any docs, it will in CORRESPONDANCE field?
> 
> What if case has been granted,,how everything change in EOI?


I didn't get your question about "CORRESPONDANCE" field? - Once you are communicated by CO, you will be provided an Email to communicate directly with him/her.

For the EOI related query, I have already replied to you yesterday, please check.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> I didn't get your question about "CORRESPONDANCE" field? - Once you are communicated by CO, you will be provided an Email to communicate directly with him/her.
> 
> For the EOI related query, I have already replied to you yesterday, please check.



Once you open and log in to EOI,, there is correspondance button, is this where i can come to know as well as email?


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Once you open and log in to EOI,, there is correspondance button, is this where i can come to know as well as email?


Ohh, I forgot that you applied via agent, yes I think that's the place where you can check your status in EOI and the Email will be sent to your agent if he/she has given his/her Email ID for all the communication.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Ohh, I forgot that you applied via agent, yes I think that's the place where you can check your status in EOI and the Email will be sent to your agent if he/she has given his/her Email ID for all the communication.


Ok, so till i don't see anything means all ok,, ? How long after you got officer he asked you docs? What is this time frame? I rang today to DIAC and they all told me that i have CO , cant provide more details of name, initials, if medical check cleared or if i am under police check,,,,,This is ok or bad?


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Ok, so till i don't see anything means all ok,, ? How long after you got officer he asked you docs? What is this time frame? I rang today to DIAC and they all told me that i have CO , cant provide more details of name, initials, if medical check cleared or if i am under police check,,,,,This is ok or bad?


From your timeline it seems that your CO is allocated on 1st Aug 2013. And now from your current query, it is clear that you don't know who is your CO, this is something locking state, I mean you can't do much on this unless waiting for the communication from CO.

Meanwhile, whatever is pending from your end, do it ASAP to speed up the process and from my experience what I know is that even if you have submitted all your documents, your CO will ask at least 1 document to provide just for the formality, so just keep only 1 simple document pending for example Form 80 or Age proof document [Which I did from my end], so that you MUST get communication from your CO to provide that pending document and that's how you will be able to know who is your CO and his/her contact details.

This is one of the tricks to get to know who is your CO, but please don't take this advise as granted for 100%, it might delay the processing.

In my case, my CO is allocated on 2nd Aug (Friday) and I was asked to provide the "Age proof document" on the same date at 3 55 PM and I provided the document on 5th Aug (Monday) at 11 03 AM and I got the grant letter at 12 PM on the same date.

There is no time frame of requesting the document from your CO, it all depends on your CO when he/she started looking your document and when he/she is asking to provide the document.

I feel once you have been asked to provide the pending documents and once you provided, then your grant will be maximum within a week if all the documents are OK.

Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> From your timeline it seems that your CO is allocated on 1st Aug 2013. And now from your current query, it is clear that you don't know who is your CO, this is something locking state, I mean you can't do much on this unless waiting for the communication from CO.
> 
> Meanwhile, whatever is pending from your end, do it ASAP to speed up the process and from my experience what I know is that even if you have submitted all your documents, your CO will ask at least 1 document to provide just for the formality, so just keep only 1 simple document pending for example Form 80 or Age proof document [Which I did from my end], so that you MUST get communication from your CO to provide that pending document and that's how you will be able to know who is your CO and his/her contact details.
> 
> ...




So you saying when she start looking on my document, means she is my CO but i am somewhere laying on her desk not even open?


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> So you saying when she start looking on my document, means she is my CO but i am somewhere laying on her desk not even open?


Yes that might be. So, you need to wait to get the communication from her. And on top of that ensure that you provide all the pending documents from your end to speed up the process so that once she starts it will be done/granted in no time and you can try the trick that I advised if you wish...

Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Yes that might be. So, you need to wait to get the communication from her. And on top of that ensure that you provide all the pending documents from your end to speed up the process so that once she starts it will be done/granted in no time and you can try the trick that I advised if you wish...
> 
> Cheers,
> Shakti



Thank you


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

hi i recently applied for 489 visa 

i have 2 years of work experience and a engineering degree but when i submitted my application these columns in my application look empty 

this is what exactly they look like 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Education history
Highest recognised
qualification obtained:
Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?


Employment

=======================================

both columns look empty did i do any thing wrong or this is the case for every 
one 

need some help from who already submitted 489 application 
Thanks 
john


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

hi i recently applied for 489 visa 

i have 2 years of work experience and a engineering degree but when i submitted my application these columns in my application look empty 

this is what exactly they look like 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Education history
Highest recognised
qualification obtained:
Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?


Employment

=======================================

both columns look empty did i do any thing wrong or this is the case for every 
one 

need some help from who already submitted 489 application 
Thanks 
john


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

hi i recently applied for 489 visa 

i have 2 years of work experience and a engineering degree but when i submitted my application these columns in my application look empty 

this is what exactly they look like 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Education history
Highest recognised
qualification obtained:
Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?


Employment

=======================================

both columns look empty did i do any thing wrong or this is the case for every 
one 

need some help from who already submitted 489 application 
Thanks 
john


----------



## Zac1 (May 3, 2013)

*Advice please!*

Dear All

Finally I get the CO from Adelaide and he request for docs and i provide him the same day and followed by cilence of few days and then I have just received this email other day and I wodner if the content seems familiar to anyone. The email does not state anything except what is written that is open to interpretation. The email goes like this:



"We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. At times these external agencies have a turn around period of at least 12 months. 



The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. 

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise. 



You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible. 



We appreciate your patience in this matter"





My question is : Has anyone else received such email and does this automatically means external checks and wait for ages? I have written to CO but has had no reply sicne I have written 5 days ago.



I would really appreciate if anyone of you could reply

Rgds

Z


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,
In e-visa page:
*Main Applicant , me:* 
" Organize your health examinations " Link
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
*Secondary Applicant , Spouse: *
" Organize your health examinations " Link
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
*Secondary Applicant , Child:*
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Final outcome: 
Medicals referred for me and my spouse
CO informed me via email.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

My CO is also from GSM-Team2, his initials are PB.

He has asked me for pay slips and taxation documents. Will be submitting by Wednesday. 

Are these final docs he is looking for providing the grant or after providing he will inquire further with employee checks and etc and then provide the grant if the requirements are met?


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I submitted my Visa application on 21st June. On 1st August I received email from Adelaide GSM team. The case officer name is M Dobson. He asked me for education documents and PF slips with form 16 for last four years. He also asked for the bank statements showing fund transfers. I provided all documents to my migration agent. They have replied to case officer on 5th August. I am still waiting for any acknowledgement from case officer. How much time they usually take to verify and approve the case.


----------



## pandakou (Oct 2, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> My CO is also from GSM-Team2, his initials are PB.
> 
> He has asked me for pay slips and taxation documents. Will be submitting by Wednesday.
> 
> Are these final docs he is looking for providing the grant or after providing he will inquire further with employee checks and etc and then provide the grant if the requirements are met?


Did not you provide payslips during uploading documents in visa application process? If you have uploaded, any extra they want? plz, reply...


----------



## pandakou (Oct 2, 2012)

jaivinder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application on 21st June. On 1st August I received email from Adelaide GSM team. The case officer name is M Dobson. He asked me for education documents and PF slips with form 16 for last four years. He also asked for the bank statements showing fund transfers. I provided all documents to my migration agent. They have replied to case officer on 5th August. I am still waiting for any acknowledgement from case officer. How much time they usually take to verify and approve the case.


Did u apply for 189 or 190?


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

pandakou said:


> Did u apply for 189 or 190?


i have applied for 190.


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

pandakou said:


> Did u apply for 189 or 190?


I had applied for the 190.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

pandakou said:


> Did not you provide payslips during uploading documents in visa application process? If you have uploaded, any extra they want? plz, reply...


I had uploaded Form-16 and IT returns instead of pay slips. Now sending other pay slips thru email.


----------



## channi (Aug 16, 2013)

pandakou said:


> Did not you provide payslips during uploading documents in visa application process? If you have uploaded, any extra they want? plz, reply...



Hi there 

My CO is also PB. I am sooo/o Tensed now . I was asked to submit my documents on 9/8/2013. I did them on 12/08/2013. 
I am waiting for the reply .

I applied for 190 Visa


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

I submitted the documents requested by case officer on 5th August, I received an email from CO to pay the VAC2 for my spouse english eligibility. I sent the credit card proforma to CO on 19th August. Today morning VAC2 charge was deducted and I received the payment receipt. How much time the case officer will take to approve the grant? 


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,
I've assigned CO on april'2013 and send the requested papers on May'2013.
Still waiting for the response from CO. My category is 189.
Can anyone have any idea how long it may take?

Regards
Khairul


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> I submitted the documents requested by case officer on 5th August, I received an email from CO to pay the VAC2 for my spouse english eligibility. I sent the credit card proforma to CO on 19th August. Today morning VAC2 charge was deducted and I received the payment receipt. How much time the case officer will take to approve the grant?
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


After VAC2 charge, DIAC takes no time to give grant. You will get your grant tomorrow or highest day after tomorrow ( Friday). :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> After VAC2 charge, DIAC takes no time to give grant. You will get your grant tomorrow or highest day after tomorrow ( Friday). :drum::drum::drum:


Thanks for the update. Waiting for the grant :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

channi said:


> Hi there
> 
> My CO is also PB. I am sooo/o Tensed now . I was asked to submit my documents on 9/8/2013. I did them on 12/08/2013.
> I am waiting for the reply .
> ...


Same case officer for me also! Even for me he asked salary slips and Tax form on the same date. 9-Aug and I replied on 14-Aug.

I am also waiting for reply!


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> After VAC2 charge, DIAC takes no time to give grant. You will get your grant tomorrow or highest day after tomorrow ( Friday). :drum::drum::drum:


Got to grant letter today morning. Thanks everybody for the help along the way.


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

*Got the grant today*

Hi everyone !!1

Good News to share . I got my grant today from Team-1 adelaide. 

SKlane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Sushil Karki said:


> Hi everyone !!1
> 
> Good News to share . I got my grant today from Team-1 adelaide.
> 
> SKlane:


Hi Sushil,

can you please share your timeline ? your occupation code to visa lodgement, CO assignment everything like mine..what did CO ask you additionally? onshore/offshore etc.

Congrats and have a good life ahead..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> Got to grant letter today morning. Thanks everybody for the help along the way.


Congrats mate..please share your detailed timeline..see mine for example in the signature..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> Got to grant letter today morning. Thanks everybody for the help along the way.


Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sushil Karki said:


> Hi everyone !!1
> 
> Good News to share . I got my grant today from Team-1 adelaide.
> 
> SKlane:


Congrats ! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Sushil,
> 
> can you please share your timeline ? your occupation code to visa lodgement, CO assignment everything like mine..what did CO ask you additionally? onshore/offshore etc.
> 
> Congrats and have a good life ahead..


263112 | IELTS: 7.5 | South australia SS | ACS +Ve: Invite: 5/23 | CO first email 6/13 | PCC & Medicals: 23 June | Grant: 22 August 2013


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sushil Karki said:


> 263112 | IELTS: 7.5 | South australia SS | ACS +Ve: Invite: 5/23 | CO first email 6/13 | PCC & Medicals: 23 June | Grant: 22 August 2013


Team-2 guys are taking long time for the grant


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know why team 2 is so slow? What the hell are they doing with file on their table.


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

I have submitted all my documents including Medicals, PCC & Form 80; however the CO suggests that it may take 3 months for case to be finalized.

has anyone received the same message?


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

gtaark said:


> I have submitted all my documents including Medicals, PCC & Form 80; however the CO suggests that it may take 3 months for case to be finalized.
> 
> has anyone received the same message?


Who is your CO. Team 2 seems very slow. Evrything depends on your document. You may get Grant before three months or it might take longer.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

3 months? F*** that's very long wait!


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

CO is "RL"

I hope it takes less time.



jogiyogi said:


> Who is your CO. Team 2 seems very slow. Evrything depends on your document. You may get Grant before three months or it might take longer.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

I spoke to my CO last week and informed that whether the required documents have reached or not. He replied yes and said something like this which I did not hear properly. 'I will update in next week' not sure what it meant!


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

hi All , 

Got my first mail from CO today ( GSM Adelaide Team 2 ) CO Initials : PB 

Has anyone else also got the same allocated with initials PB ? 


Dragoman


----------



## waitingkills (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi All, 

I got my Grant on 27th August, 2013. I think they are pretty quick if all your documents are in place. 

Regards
Kapil


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

dragoman said:


> hi All ,
> 
> Got my first mail from CO today ( GSM Adelaide Team 2 ) CO Initials : PB
> 
> ...


Same CO for me. He is a nice guy! If you have uploaded all documents, you can expect a direct grant


----------



## pandakou (Oct 2, 2012)

waitingkills said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant on 27th August, 2013. I think they are pretty quick if all your documents are in place.
> 
> ...


when did u lodge visa 189 application?


----------



## pandakou (Oct 2, 2012)

jaivinder said:


> Got to grant letter today morning. Thanks everybody for the help along the way.


when did u apply?


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

After submitting all docs and medical cleared..approx. how much time should it take for GRANT..


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Same CO I have..I got 12 weeks routine check reply..



jogiyogi said:


> Hi Gaurav, my CO is also RL but I have provided here everything on 12th April. Since then there is no news. I get only one reply that my application is routine check and might take 12 months.
> 
> I am waiting for that great news but no luck yet.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

gtaark said:


> Same CO I have..I got 12 weeks routine check reply..


She has standard reply for everyone. yesterday I got following reply from her 

"Thank you for your email. The application is still undergoing routine processing. I will contact you should any further information be required to finalise the visa."

It is going on since April 2013.


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

From April 2013..wow..:suspicious:

I hope you get your grant soon.



jogiyogi said:


> She has standard reply for everyone. yesterday I got following reply from her
> 
> "Thank you for your email. The application is still undergoing routine processing. I will contact you should any further information be required to finalise the visa."
> 
> It is going on since April 2013.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

GSM Adelaide Team 2  I have two Cos allotted, first one is *ST* and again after 2 months new CO has been replaced with first one as he is transferred to other dep., now it is* RF * :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## waitingkills (Jul 20, 2013)

pandakou said:


> when did u lodge visa 189 application?


Hi Pandakou, 

Mine was sub class 190 lodged in April, 2013. I could not arrange a document for about 2 months hence this delay otherwise these people are pretty quick.

regards
Kapil


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't know..I might be wrong, but people who have applied in "May 2013" seem to have taken long time for GRANT from Adl T2...there are still many applications pending...including mine ofcourse :sad:

Any reason?


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Same also happened with me..When I called DIAC at an early stage..I was informed that CO got allocated on May 31...then 2nd CO got assigned on July 29. 



rahulmenda said:


> GSM Adelaide Team 2  I have two Cos allotted, first one is *ST* and again after 2 months new CO has been replaced with first one as he is transferred to other dep., now it is* RF * :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I had CO also from Team 2 GSM Adelaide.
CO's initial is SO.
I always got prompt response from him.
Today I got my Grant!



My time line.............................
133111*VET*:Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 * WA SS* : May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd*: June19 *PCC*:July10 *CO:* July25 Team 2 GSM Adelaide (SO) *MED*: July28*Meds Rfrd:* July 28*Meds Clrd:* Sep 07*Grant*: Sep 09


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I had CO also from Team 2 GSM Adelaide.
> CO's initial is SO.
> I always got prompt response from him.
> Today I got my Grant!


many many congratulations. you deserved it. 
cheers.


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey

I am allocated Team 2 and the Case officer initials are LE.....Any experiences with this team?


----------



## Sushil Karki (Jan 14, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Hey
> 
> I am allocated Team 2 and the Case officer initials are LE.....Any experiences with this team?



They are really quick, i Got grant from team2 LE within 2 months of VISA application date. Cheers


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sushil Karki said:


> They are really quick, i Got grant from team2 LE within 2 months of VISA application date. Cheers


Well...its already been more than 2 months since visa application...but hopefully now things would move quicker....thanks Sushil


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Well...its already been more than 2 months since visa application...but hopefully now things would move quicker....thanks Sushil


what are rules for analyst programmer


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> what are rules for analyst programmer


Hi Rahul

Rules for what? As for processing times - it depends on the type of visa (officially) but our experience and analyses says, other things like your profession may play a part in making the process fast or slow for you...

If you could be specific, may be someone could help you better.

cheers


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> Rules for what? As for processing times - it depends on the type of visa (officially) but our experience and analyses says, other things like your profession may play a part in making the process fast or slow for you...
> 
> ...


i mean did diac make any restrictions on analyst programmer i have sponsor visa from my compny


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> i mean did diac make any restrictions on analyst programmer i have sponsor visa from my compny


From what i understand, if you have sponsor letter from your employer there are no restrictions as such....which visa are you applying under?


----------



## Deepalohiankhas (Jul 21, 2013)

hi guys how do i know my medical is cleared now? when ever im checking on line it says no medical required for this person? my medical is done last 2 weeks ago? 189 subclass spouse case
thanks


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

if that's the msg, then its cleared.


----------



## Deepalohiankhas (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Terminator 

My other question is that my wife is pregnant and she is the main applicant. We asked the immigration department and they told us to provide hep-b test which we have given. Now do we have to wait for the delivery and undergo the full medical test or it depends on the case officer?
How long does it take to be assigned a case officer, we lodged our file on 19th of August?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Please update your signature so that members on this forum can have a better understanding about your application. if you have applied for 189, then it is 8 weeks. otherwise for 190, its 5 weeks. 
as per my experience from this forum, you need to wait for delivery after which your wife and the newly born have to undergo medical tests.
all the best!


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Deepalohiankhase

I think in your case , once CO allocated , describe your case to him and ask for time period to submit medicals after baby's birth.Usually DIAC understand this situation and allow in delay of medicals after birth for all family members at one go.However if the location of Principal applicant is Melbourne(I am assuming your location as Primary applicant's location) then you might get medical waiver for Chest X-RAY ( depends upon CO , he might ask you submit X-Ray after delivery but gives grant before - but less chances to ask for Xrays).


----------



## arsyeed (Jun 28, 2013)

can any one identify the team ?

GSM Brisbane
OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
• Telephone: 131 881 • Facsimile: 61


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,
I had applied on 16 Jun and upload all my docs except my pcc which was uploaded on 17 Aug. CO allocated on 21Aug from T2 Ade. And on same day they raise a request by mail for some more docs which they were not able to download from eVisa site, somehow my agent miss the mail and we had provided requested docs on 9Sept.
Now how much time it will take to get the response from my CO?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Dear All,
> I had applied on 16 Jun and upload all my docs except my pcc which was uploaded on 17 Aug. CO allocated on 21Aug from T2 Ade. And on same day they raise a request by mail for some more docs which they were not able to download from eVisa site, somehow my agent miss the mail and we had provided requested docs on 9Aug.
> Now how much time it will take to get the response from my CO?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Since its more than a month call your CO and ask him/her whether the docs have reached the mail box or not. You can find the number in one of the pdfs they sent


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Since its more than a month call your CO and ask him/her whether the docs have reached the mail box or not. You can find the number in one of the pdfs they sent


Sorry typo mistake its 9 sept instead of 9 Aug
Got confirmation mail that they had,got the docs


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

With T2 you have to have patience. Very slow.

Unlike other Adelaide teams, which generate GRANTS fast.



Gurpreethm said:


> Dear All,
> I had applied on 16 Jun and upload all my docs except my pcc which was uploaded on 17 Aug. CO allocated on 21Aug from T2 Ade. And on same day they raise a request by mail for some more docs which they were not able to download from eVisa site, somehow my agent miss the mail and we had provided requested docs on 9Aug.
> Now how much time it will take to get the response from my CO?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gtaark said:


> With T2 you have to have patience. Very slow.
> 
> Unlike other Adelaide teams, which generate GRANTS fast.


Depends on CO. My CO is from T2 and initials SO. He is fast enough !


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Yours is exceptional case  



mithu93ku said:


> Depends on CO. My CO is from T2 and initials SO. He is fast enough !


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Depends on CO. My CO is from T2 and initials SO. He is fast enough !


Kindly share the sample mail id for T2 Adelaide team

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Guys ,

Do any body have CO with initials as JS for Team 2 adelaide ?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> Do any body have CO with initials as JS for Team 2 adelaide ?


Anyone with PB team 2 adelaide?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Anyone with PB team 2 adelaide?


Mine is also Mr PB .


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

dragoman said:


> Mine is also Mr PB .


I know dragoman...i was looking for else.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gtaark said:


> Yours is exceptional case


No man, my case is not exceptional . 
SO from T2 is an exceptional CO.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Kindly share the sample mail id for T2 Adelaide team
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


[email protected]


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> [email protected]


Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

eace:



mithu93ku said:


> No man, my case is not exceptional .
> SO from T2 is an exceptional CO.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Mine is also Mr PB .


My CO was PB. Nice guy he is...


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> My CO was PB. Nice guy he is...


Sent him all requested docs on same day requested. I.e. on 3 rd sept

No reply till now .

Waiting


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Sent him all requested docs on same day requested. I.e. on 3 rd sept
> 
> No reply till now .
> 
> Waiting


You can call him up (you can find his number in one of the pdfs he sent) and check with him whether he received your documents or not. Just ask only about this and disconnect the call. Since it is 10 days, you can call him now.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Friends,

Do any body have CO with initials as *JS* from Team 2 adelaide ?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

13 th the friday has been lucky for me.


Got my golden mail today..


Thanks everyone and thank to my CO.

Finally ....such a relief .....TGIF


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

lol. Soyou


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

lol. So you got the Grant. No worrying about PB's number now. Congrats


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> lol. Soyou


Hi Vijay have one query
If DIAC call for verification at my office and at same time I was not available or,on leave what they will do?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Vijay have one query
> If DIAC call for verification at my office and at same time I was not available or,on leave what they will do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


They just inquire about your details at the company. Like joining date and whether you are full time employee or not. Such basic details. Nothing to worry much


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> They just inquire about your details at the company. Like joining date and whether you are full time employee or not. Such basic details. Nothing to worry much


Ok, thanks for info

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi 

anyone else assigned CO - LE from team 2?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> 13 th the friday has been lucky for me.
> 
> 
> Got my golden mail today..
> ...


Congrats Mate ! 

Great news ... 

I am still struggling with my Pending Documents ! 


Dragoman


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Usually after sending an email to CO from Adelaide 2, a received confirmation comes.

This morning I sent an email and there was no "received confirmation".

Anyone witnessed this?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

gtaark said:


> Usually after sending an email to CO from Adelaide 2, a received confirmation comes.
> 
> This morning I sent an email and there was no "received confirmation".
> 
> Anyone witnessed this?


Team 2 is very slow, may be some staff shortage or may some CO's are on leave.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

today i got co allocation from adelaide team 2


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> today i got co allocation from adelaide team 2


Best of luck

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Great..name of CO?



ssaditya said:


> today i got co allocation from adelaide team 2


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

gtaark said:


> Usually after sending an email to CO from Adelaide 2, a received confirmation comes.
> 
> This morning I sent an email and there was no "received confirmation".
> 
> Anyone witnessed this?


Hi

I've submitted my docs last Friday...havent received ack yet from the team...


----------



## itsravichandran (Sep 17, 2013)

*LC t2 adelaide*

This is my first post on the forum..

I have also been assigned with CO as LC from Team 2 adelaide.

Till this point everything has gone as per the process time lines scheduled limit.

Hoping this too goes sooner :amen:


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

I found out today by calling DIAC that this team is processing my file at the moment. So far, nothing is required at this stage and no CO has been appointed for me yet. I sent an email today. When will the reply? I just want to know that everything is complete. 

Uploaded PCC's, Form 80, etc in advance. Medicals cleared.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I found out today by calling DIAC that this team is processing my file at the moment. So far, nothing is required at this stage and no CO has been appointed for me yet. I sent an email today. When will the reply? I just want to know that everything is complete.
> 
> Uploaded PCC's, Form 80, etc in advance. Medicals cleared.


If you mention your TRN number, Full name and File Number , you will get a reply soon or get Direct Grant!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Mithu,
I have sent you private msg

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

itsravichandran said:


> This is my first post on the forum..
> 
> I have also been assigned with CO as LC from Team 2 adelaide.
> 
> ...


What's your timeline . My CO is also LC from team 2 but I never get a response from her


----------



## itsravichandran (Sep 17, 2013)

*Reg Timelines*

Well cant say I remember all the dates to be exact and specific

I started up in Feb 2013 (ACS) got approval like in a week

gave ielts twice ( could never figure out why they would give 6.5 in speaking ).. 

applied for state nomination some time in july 2013 got approval by august

auto request for applying visa came on august 3rd and then co allocation last thursday i.e 12th sep 2013

:bounce:

finally got my grant letter today   [ I did my first post strday and announcing the good news today  ]

:tea:

May the god bless you sooner as well !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

itsravichandran said:


> Well cant say I remember all the dates to be exact and specific
> 
> I started up in Feb 2013 (ACS) got approval like in a week
> 
> ...


Congrats *ravichandran*. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

itsravichandran said:


> Well cant say I remember all the dates to be exact and specific
> 
> I started up in Feb 2013 (ACS) got approval like in a week
> 
> ...


Congratulations .... It good to know things are moving fast .... All the best on the move


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

itsravichandran said:


> Well cant say I remember all the dates to be exact and specific
> 
> I started up in Feb 2013 (ACS) got approval like in a week
> 
> ...


Wow,,that is a great news buddy..August Applicant getting a grant..that too by the team considered to be comparatively slower than others..share your occupation will you?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> If you mention your TRN number, Full name and File Number , you will get a reply soon or get Direct Grant!


"_If your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application has already been allocated to a case officer for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days. 

This mailbox should only be used by clients to communicate with case officers about allocated GSM applications. Enquiries about cases not yet allocated to a case officer will not be responded to from this mailbox. For information on how to obtain further information on the status of an unallocated application, please refer below._"

Mithu the automatic response I got after sending email to GSM Team 2 ADL says they will reply only if a CO has been allocated to my case.

I guess I might have to wait until October End what do you think? why is this team taking ages.:scared:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> "_If your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application has already been allocated to a case officer for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days.
> 
> This mailbox should only be used by clients to communicate with case officers about allocated GSM applications. Enquiries about cases not yet allocated to a case officer will not be responded to from this mailbox. For information on how to obtain further information on the status of an unallocated application, please refer below._"
> 
> ...


You will get every time this automated reply.
Why aren't you thinking ,today is your's day!
I don't think end of october rather Today.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## itsravichandran (Sep 17, 2013)

*reg work*

acs assessment (software engineer) * . Approved for this 261313.:spy:


----------



## needpr (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I was contacted by my CO from Team 2 Adelaid for additional documents on Sep 17. I submitted the docs today. CO initials are RF. Anyone with the same CO? Hows the expirence with her?
Thanks.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> anyone else assigned CO - LE from team 2?


I had my case assigned to LE.. VERY efficient and quick if you have everything in place, h/she waited more than the alloted 28 days for my wife's IELTS and my visa was granted the 2nd day after uploading the report.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

earldro said:


> I had my case assigned to LE.. VERY efficient and quick if you have everything in place, h/she waited more than the alloted 28 days for my wife's IELTS and my visa was granted the 2nd day after uploading the report.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Yes...very efficient...i got my grant today...within 5 working days of uploading all docs...thanks for posting


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys I am very tensed. I was assigned CO on 16-April and her name is Jamie Steer from GSM Team 2 and in her first email she just asked for Form 80 and after that she didn't ask for anything. Then I contacted twice with her and both the time she informed me that my application is being reviewed by some external agencies. Its been about 5 months and I am loosing hopes.

Can anyone pls. suggest about the below points:

1. Does external agency means Security Checking ?
2. In Form 80 there was a question like "Which are the countries travelled in last 10 years ?" In reply, I just mentioned those countries which were included in my current passport. But I didn't mention the countries which were included in my old passport. So what should I do now ? Can this be an issue for rejection of my application during Security Checking ?

Guys pls. give ur opinions.


----------



## needpr (Jun 21, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Yes...very efficient...i got my grant today...within 5 working days of uploading all docs...thanks for posting


Congrats tds2013


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

tds2013 said:


> Yes...very efficient...i got my grant today...within 5 working days of uploading all docs...thanks for posting


Great... Congrats.. LE does it again 

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## tds2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

needpr said:


> Congrats tds2013


thankyou dear


----------



## starwars123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone got allocated to CO with initials MB?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

zamil525 said:


> Guys I am very tensed. I was assigned CO on 16-April and her name is Jamie Steer from GSM Team 2 and in her first email she just asked for Form 80 and after that she didn't ask for anything. Then I contacted twice with her and both the time she informed me that my application is being reviewed by some external agencies. Its been about 5 months and I am loosing hopes.
> 
> Can anyone pls. suggest about the below points:
> 
> ...


1. Yes, Security Checking
2. why have you done this? Consequences is unknown and would be worse one. Definitely DIAC will find your information by external agency!


----------



## starwars123 (Mar 24, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> 1. Yes, Security Checking
> 2. why have you done this? Consequences is unknown and would be worse one. Definitely DIAC will find your information by external agency!



Hello Mithu sent a PM


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi , Is there a telephone number to where I can contact this team. Apparently, operator at DIAC told me my file is forwarded to this team. However, I have not received response from them after more than 8 days. I wrote to them last Tuesday and yet again today as well. How long does it take to get the file allocated to a CO? DIAC operator told me my files are complete and nothing is required at this stage. 

My medicals cleared on first week of september. Still the Health, Evidence of Part shows "Recommended". What should be done? Coz calling DIAC is futile and waiting for CO's response also is not working. Suggestions please


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Phone number of the team 2 is +61 8 131 881.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Phone number of the team 2 is +61 8 131 881.


Mithu,

I have sent you a PM. Is it your CO's personal number or Team 2 general enquiry number?

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/telephone.htm

I think you got it from here. It says only to contact if you are within australia


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Mithu,
> 
> I have sent you a PM. Is it your CO's personal number or Team 2 general enquiry number?
> 
> ...


Nup, I got it from my CO's e-mail. It is true that it is the Team 2 general enquiry number and you have to contact CO by this number only. CO never gives a personal number. 

If it only for contact within Australia, my CO never provides it to me as I was offshore applicant.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Nup, I got it from my CO's e-mail. It is true that it is the Team 2 general enquiry number and you have to contact CO by this number only. CO never gives a personal number.
> 
> If it only for contact within Australia, my CO never provides it to me as I was offshore applicant.


I am surprised that no one has got the CO number when they received email from CO. I have my CO number and I had even called him up and checked about my document status. Strange!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

I GOT GRANT. I sent email yesterday to team email address for second time


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT. I sent email yesterday to team email address for second time


Finally the wait is over for you.
Many congrats for the grant Mate !!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> I am surprised that no one has got the CO number when they received email from CO. I have my CO number and I had even called him up and checked about my document status. Strange!


You are special-one *Vijay24*. That is why, DIAC gave special number ( CO's Number) to contact them.

BTW..... when are you moving to perth? I am moving around mid Feb, 2014. 
Finally Rocky got his grant and hope now he will believe that T2 is fast enough.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are special-one Vijay24. That is why, DIAC gave special number ( CO's Number) to contact them.
> 
> BTW..... when are you moving to perth? I am moving around mid Feb, 2014.
> Finally Rocky got his grant and hope now he will believe that T2 is fast enough.


Booked for Jan-1. But I may prepone my travel. Cannot stay here anymore


----------



## arsyeed (Jun 28, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT. I sent email yesterday to team email address for second time


good ..and congratulations


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Friends, 

I got my grant today. 
Team 2 and my CO is LC. 

Divya.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

COngrates....it's time to ROCK


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats..when did you submit your Form 80?



divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Team 2 and my CO is LC.
> ...


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

gtaark said:


> Congrats..when did you submit your Form 80?


I think Aug end.


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi..

Last week I had sent a status request to Adelaide Team 2, without mentioning the CO name.

Today I received an email from a different CO (Initials "SO") before it was "RL". The CO replied that he is helping "RL"

I checked my online application and my health status says received with today's date (Oct 03, 2013), where it was cleared Sept 05, 2013.

I don't know what's going on...seniors plz advice.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

gtaark said:


> Hi..
> 
> Last week I had sent a status request to Adelaide Team 2, without mentioning the CO name.
> 
> ...


I guess you are about to get ur grant soon :second::second::second:
Good luck


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Team 2 and my CO is LC.
> ...


Congrats Divya...
How we know our medicals cleared? In my case, _organize your medical link_ disappeared and "No Health examination needed......" message appeared. Once this text appear, when we will get the grant?

What about your case?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Congrats Divya...
> How we know our medicals cleared? In my case, _organize your medical link_ disappeared and "No Health examination needed......" message appeared. Once this text appear, when we will get the grant?
> 
> What about your case?


If you culd pls share ur timelines, people would be more likely to help you out


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gtaark said:


> Hi..
> 
> Last week I had sent a status request to Adelaide Team 2, without mentioning the CO name.
> 
> ...


SO ,who was also my CO, is a wonderful CO. You will get the Grant soon.


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Guys,
I have submitted additional docs(Bankstatements, Payslips & Tax Documents) on 3rd Oct.
Any guesses when CO would respond back on this or how long does a CO usually take.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

shyam said:


> Guys,
> I have submitted additional docs(Bankstatements, Payslips & Tax Documents) on 3rd Oct.
> Any guesses when CO would respond back on this or how long does a CO usually take.


Follow up with your CO after 10-12 days. If he/she has verified your documents by that time then you can expect your grant


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> Follow up with your CO after 10-12 days. If he/she has verified your documents by that time then you can expect your grant


Thanks Vijay. Will follow-up in 2 weeks.


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

....anyone with CO Intials LS...


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks..I hope your CO brings me good luck :music:



mithu93ku said:


> SO ,who was also my CO, is a wonderful CO. You will get the Grant soon.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gtaark said:


> Thanks..I hope your CO brings me good luck :music:


Obviously he ll.


----------



## saurabh.paliwal81 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi ,

My CO was assigned on 28 august 2013 and i submitted all my document by 24 sept. 
My medical seems to be cleared now. Not sure how much time it will take to get the my application result.

any idea ?


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am new on this form. I have lodged visa application on 7th August 2013 and I got CO on 12th Sept. 2013 and he requested some additional documents and I submitted all documents on 18th September. After that I didn't hear anything from CO. My case officer is from Adelaide T2.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

pari12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new on this form. I have lodged visa application on 7th August 2013 and I got CO on 12th Sept. 2013 and he requested some additional documents and I submitted all documents on 18th September. After that I didn't hear anything from CO. My case officer is from Adelaide T2.


hi whats ur co intials
if anything else is required then ur CO wil contact u.have u done ur meds and pcc


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been allocated CO from team 2 yesterday, first name Lolene. Can anyone share their experiences with her? Thanks


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> hi whats ur co intials
> if anything else is required then ur CO wil contact u.have u done ur meds and pcc


Hi Rahul , 
I have done medical and PCC. I have submitted all my documents.
My co is from Adelaide T 2 and his first name starts with P and surname starts with B.


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

pari12 said:


> Hi Rahul ,
> I have done medical and PCC. I have submitted all my documents.
> My co is from Adelaide T 2 and his first name starts with P and surname starts with B.


Hey i got the same CO.

He is a very gud guy.
Just wait and u will receive ur grant soon (if med and pcc are completed)

Dont worry ,u r in safe hands


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hey i got the same CO.
> 
> He is a very gud guy.
> Just wait and u will receive ur grant soon (if med and pcc are completed)
> ...


Agree.


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> Hi Rahul ,
> I have done medical and PCC. I have submitted all my documents.
> My co is from Adelaide T 2 and his first name starts with P and surname starts with B.


Hi. I have got the same CO.
Are your medicals cleared?


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hey i got the same CO.
> 
> He is a very gud guy.
> Just wait and u will receive ur grant soon (if med and pcc are completed)
> ...


Thanks buddy.


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> Hi. I have got the same CO.
> Are your medicals cleared?


Hi there, 
I have done medical on 5th august 2013.


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> Hi. I have got the same CO.
> Are your medicals cleared?


What is your timeline?


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> What is your timeline?


EOI: 11-jun
Invite: 1-july
Lodged: 10-july
Pcc: 12-aug
CO assigned: 5-sept
Additional docs: 17-sept
Medicals: 30-sept


----------



## silji (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi All,

My case is assigned to LE. So far he didnt ask for FROM 80. He asked for additional payment which was due and I paid. So is form 80 not a mandatory document ? please help..


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

silji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My case is assigned to LE. So far he didnt ask for FROM 80. He asked for additional payment which was due and I paid. So is form 80 not a mandatory document ? please help..


Depends on the CO. He may or may not ask for form80.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys ,

Need your quick assistance for entry date after getting the grant...

Entry date mentioned in my grant letter is 1st Feb 2014.. & Now if i will enter in Mid of Jan than it would be fine or there could be any issue....

Thankx in advance and looking for your quick response..


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Need your quick assistance for entry date after getting the grant...
> 
> ...


You can enter OZ before 11:59 am and get signed on your grant letter that should be fine


----------



## rahulkjadhao (Oct 12, 2013)

Dear Brothers and Sisters,
My IELTS score is 6.0 . I applied skilled migration to Vitassess for the employment 234313.I have received the massage of Initial document received on 13 Aug 2013. I am confident that I will received Positive Outcome.Is it possible for me to know while applying for skilled nominated (subclass 190) Visa online to South Australia,what are the document I need to submit ? They have mention that we need to submit all the documents online only.They don't need hardcopies.
As per my knowledge I have to submit following documents at the time of online application 
1. Passport copy
2. Skilled Assessment Report
3.IELTS report

And do I need to apply for EOI and Visa at the same date or I have to wait for EOI first then apply for Visa ?
I request you all to guide in the above matter including when I need to submit Police Clearance and Medical certificate

Best Luck to all

With Warm Regards

Rahul


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> EOI: 11-jun
> Invite: 1-july
> Lodged: 10-july
> Pcc: 12-aug
> ...


Hey Sagz,
I can see you have applied almost one month before me but still you are waiting for grant, is there any specific reason? Did you contact to your CO or immigration department to know your application progress? What is the initial of your CO?


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

rahulkjadhao said:


> Dear Brothers and Sisters,
> My IELTS score is 6.0 . I applied skilled migration to Vitassess for the employment 234313.I have received the massage of Initial document received on 13 Aug 2013. I am confident that I will received Positive Outcome.Is it possible for me to know while applying for skilled nominated (subclass 190) Visa online to South Australia,what are the document I need to submit ? They have mention that we need to submit all the documents online only.They don't need hardcopies.
> As per my knowledge I have to submit following documents at the time of online application
> 1. Passport copy
> ...


Hi Rahul,
I think you have submit documents which shows that you have your 55 points,
for every point you claimed in EOI you have to give the evidence of that, for example-

Age proof- that could be either your birth certificate or your 10th class certificate,

Qualification points proof - that could be your school and college certificate,

Work experience proof - that could be payslips, bank statements, tax returns, your employer's singed letter which explain your work commencement date and your duties and your employers contact name, number and address,

Ielts result with minimum 6 in each,

Positive skill assessment,

If you are claiming points for Australian study, you have to prove that you have studied in Australia for at least 92 weeks full time - for this you can show your qualification documents and completion letter which your Australian institute can issue you.

Partner's qualification - if you are claiming points for partner' s qualification you have to prove that with documents,

you don't need medical and pcc at this stage, when you will lodge application in immigration at that time you need pcc and medical.

I hope this information will help you.


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> Hey Sagz,
> I can see you have applied almost one month before me but still you are waiting for grant, is there any specific reason? Did you contact to your CO or immigration department to know your application progress? What is the initial of your CO?


Hi pari, 
My process was delayed since I was pregnant and had to wait for the baby to come along before my medicals. My CO is same as yours.


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> Hi pari,
> My process was delayed since I was pregnant and had to wait for the baby to come along before my medicals. My CO is same as yours.


Ok, 
I think you have already submitted medical now, so it's mean you got a baby, that's a great news, congrats....! I hope you will get grant soon. I wish after your grant I would get my grant too.


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> Ok,
> I think you have already submitted medical now, so it's mean you got a baby, that's a great news, congrats....! I hope you will get grant soon. I wish after your grant I would get my grant too.


Thanks,

Let's hope we both get our grants soon!


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Let's hope we both get our grants soon!


Yah, let's pray!


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

I have lodged my application on 22/08/2013 and my CO is assigned on application on 11 Oct 2013. Her initial is RF. 

Is anybody here has any experience with this CO?? What is her response time??


Thanks
Bhashmi


----------



## johnson77 (Sep 30, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> I have lodged my application on 22/08/2013 and my CO is assigned on application on 11 Oct 2013. Her initial is RF.
> 
> Is anybody here has any experience with this CO?? What is her response time??
> 
> ...


Bhashmi won't they let you know their full name in the first letter u get? Any way my CO initial is same, she had asked me to update form 80 and PCC which i did, but then there was no response from her end. I do got an auto generated mail.


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

johnson77 said:


> Bhashmi won't they let you know their full name in the first letter u get? Any way my CO initial is same, she had asked me to update form 80 and PCC which i did, but then there was no response from her end. I do got an auto generated mail.


good (Y). I have provided all my documents to my agent. He is going to update her today probably. 

Searched in the forum about her speed of granting but couldn't find any reference. I don't know how she process our application.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

sagz said:


> Hi pari,
> My process was delayed since I was pregnant and had to wait for the baby to come along before my medicals. My CO is same as yours.



Hello Sagz,
Same is story with me ....my baby is about to come by 3-4 days......but i have received invitation and applied before august (as i am from 2613) , so my medicals were only pending for me and my wife (also for new one will be).....

Can some one tell me.....if i am also effected by new rules ?


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Sagz,
> Same is story with me ....my baby is about to come by 3-4 days......but i have received invitation and applied before august (as i am from 2613) , so my medicals were only pending for me and my wife (also for new one will be).....
> 
> Can some one tell me.....if i am also effected by new rules ?


Hello there. What new rules are you referring to? Not aware of any.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

sagz said:


> Hello there. What new rules are you referring to? Not aware of any.


Sagz...This mean your application is also on hold.....like my application....if true...then since how long ....its been on hold ?


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Sagz...This mean your application is also on hold.....like my application....if true...then since how long ....its been on hold ?


My application was delayed coz of pending medicals.
Is there any other rule change which you are referring?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

sagz said:


> My application was delayed coz of pending medicals.
> Is there any other rule change which you are referring?


No Basically my application is also on hold....and at how many points did you get invite ?...my medicals also pending because my baby is about to come in few days.....


well ! i am talking about rule change for invitation for IT professionals......you got 189 or 190 invite and what is your Occupation code ?


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> No Basically my application is also on hold....and at how many points did you get invite ?...my medicals also pending because my baby is about to come in few days.....
> 
> 
> well ! i am talking about rule change for invitation for IT professionals......you got 189 or 190 invite and what is your Occupation code ?


Well, my application is not exactly "on hold" as you put it. I have completed my and my baby's medicals along with other necessary documentary submissions.
My partner too had his medicals done beforehand. 

I am not aware of any change of rule for IT professionals. 
If you are referring to the limitation on the number of invites implemented by DIAC on certain IT occupation codes, it should not affect you if you have already received an invite.

On the other hand, if you are referring to the reduced cognizance of work experience for foreign degree holders by ACS, i am not sure as to how it would impact post an invite and lodgement.


cheers
Sagz


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi folks,

Anyone get lucky today?

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

Wondering about the timelines for 189 visa grant:

My time line is as below:

Invite: 1st July
Application : 10th July
CO & extra documentation: 5th September
Submission of extra docs: 17th September
medicals done: 3rd October

The organize your medicals link had initially disappeared for me n my husband and subsequently also for the kid.

How soon should I expect a grant? Do you get a email or is your evisa page updated first?

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have applied 31 August and still no communication from CO. So called DIBP today and got to know my application was allocated to this team on 10 OCT but the guy I talked didn't disclose my CO name. Any idea about this team/ processing time??? Any feedback will be highly appreciate.


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied 31 August and still no communication from CO. So called DIBP today and got to know my application was allocated to this team on 10 OCT but the guy I talked didn't disclose my CO name. Any idea about this team/ processing time??? Any feedback will be highly appreciate.


Hi,

The team has had good reviews so far, but seems to have slowed down in the last fortnight.

Cheers


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

I have been allocated to CO with initials LC from this team. She asked for my PCC on 16/10 which I emailed to her on the same day. Any experiences in dealing with her? And importantly, When can I expect my grant?


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

sagz said:


> Hi,
> 
> The team has had good reviews so far, but seems to have slowed down in the last fortnight.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info mate..cheers..


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi tihor, its seems we both have same CO - she was allocated my case on 10/10.

I see from your timeline that you got CO allocated on 20/9 but she asked for PCC on 16/10. Thats a long time to get back to you. I haven't heard from her yet so I guess I will be waiting for few more days now based on your timeline 

All the best, hope you get your grant soon!



tihor said:


> I have been allocated to CO with initials LC from this team. She asked for my PCC on 16/10 which I emailed to her on the same day. Any experiences in dealing with her? And importantly, When can I expect my grant?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

We also have the same CO and she was allocated on 4th Oct and today she asked for a document... That's after two weeks... I hope she gives grant sooner ...


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

DesiTadka, do you also have CO with initials LC?



DesiTadka said:


> We also have the same CO and she was allocated on 4th Oct and today she asked for a document... That's after two weeks... I hope she gives grant sooner ...


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes... 



drshk said:


> DesiTadka, do you also have CO with initials LC?


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for your response, so that makes three of us - tihor, you and me - in order of our timelines  



DesiTadka said:


> Yes...


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

Godspeed to all three of you! 

Cheers


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

I am really hoping that I get my grant next week. Next week would be my 10th week in running. I really don't know if LC just started verifying all my paperwork or if she finished all and just asked for missing document now. If it is latter, then I can expect my grant next week. If it is former, god only knows when I will get my grant. 

DesiTadka & Drshk, does LC update your evisa document status promptly? For me, CO requested doc still shows "Requested" and Health status shows "Recommended" for all my family members. For me, it looks like she does not update evisa status. I am wondering if this is the case you both too. Can you confirm?

I really hope both of you get your grants sooner! I know how hard the waiting is. Good luck to you both.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not sure but reading 3 of your post it seems to me she might be my CO too. When I called DIBP I was informed my application got allocated to this team on 10 OCT (didn't disclose CO name to me) but no communication so far. It's been more than 1 week (6 working days) that makes me thinking they are quite slow to process application. Hope they pick up speed coming weeks.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

tanbd said:


> I'm not sure but reading 3 of your post it seems to me she might be my CO too. When I called DIBP I was informed my application got allocated to this team on 10 OCT (didn't disclose CO name to me) but no communication so far. It's been more than 1 week (6 working days) that makes me thinking they are quite slow to process application. Hope they pick up speed coming weeks.


Did you front load your docs? If yes, then forget about CO contacting you for about 2-3 weeks. That too only if they require any additional docs from your end. Otherwise, you just have to keep waiting..


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

tihor said:


> Did you front load your docs? If yes, then forget about CO contacting you for about 2-3 weeks. That too only if they require any additional docs from your end. Otherwise, you just have to keep waiting..


Hi tihor, I front loaded all docs (what I thought was necessary) apart from medical. Waiting for my CO as my emedical referral letter have some issue & seems like CO will need to resolve it. 

Another thing, just wondering, any of you had your employee verification yet???


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks sagz, wish you a speedy grant as well 



sagz said:


> Godspeed to all three of you!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Good wishes for a speedy grant tihor :thumb: lets be optimistic and think that she has already verified everything and will give you grant as soon as she is satisfied with the missing document you uploaded.

I have no status change whatsoever on my eVisa page, it is the same since I lodged visa. All uploaded documents showing 'received' and regarding medicals we have 'the health requirements will be finalized by CO ....' This is because we have done medicals earlier this year for our current visa.

Good luck guys for the coming week! 



tihor said:


> I am really hoping that I get my grant next week. Next week would be my 10th week in running. I really don't know if LC just started verifying all my paperwork or if she finished all and just asked for missing document now. If it is latter, then I can expect my grant next week. If it is former, god only knows when I will get my grant.
> 
> DesiTadka & Drshk, does LC update your evisa document status promptly? For me, CO requested doc still shows "Requested" and Health status shows "Recommended" for all my family members. For me, it looks like she does not update evisa status. I am wondering if this is the case you both too. Can you confirm?
> 
> I really hope both of you get your grants sooner! I know how hard the waiting is. Good luck to you both.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi tanbd, no employee verification yet as far as I know.

Pls let us know if you hear from your CO, all the best!



tanbd said:


> Hi tihor, I front loaded all docs (what I thought was necessary) apart from medical. Waiting for my CO as my emedical referral letter have some issue & seems like CO will need to resolve it.
> 
> Another thing, just wondering, any of you had your employee verification yet???


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi tihor, I front loaded all docs (what I thought was necessary) apart from medical. Waiting for my CO as my emedical referral letter have some issue & seems like CO will need to resolve it.
> 
> Another thing, just wondering, any of you had your employee verification yet???


tanbd, I am not sure if they did employment verification. I am in touch with my old employer and they didn't say anything about verification so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

drshk said:


> Good wishes for a speedy grant tihor :thumb: lets be optimistic and think that she has already verified everything and will give you grant as soon as she is satisfied with the missing document you uploaded.
> 
> I have no status change whatsoever on my eVisa page, it is the same since I lodged visa. All uploaded documents showing 'received' and regarding medicals we have 'the health requirements will be finalized by CO ....' This is because we have done medicals earlier this year for our current visa.
> 
> Good luck guys for the coming week!


Good luck to you all too! Hope for the best


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any1 from GSM Adelaide Team with CO Initials LE. I am 190 SS applicant having lodged application on 4th Feb,2013


Hey my CO initial is also LE and he is fast in responding back..a month a ago I asked him for an update of my SC and he replied me within 30 mins..although the reply was same as usual that SC is still not completed


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Goodness me!!! This team is extremely slow. Still no news from CO even though I got to know someone from this team had been allocated for my application on 10 Oct. 2 weeks still nothing, waiting for CO to contact as I'm left with meds & will able to finish it when he/she rectify the problem. Hate this waiting game. Really love to see team 2 speed up things a little bit but so far seems to me they are really slow compare to others.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

exactly in the same situation as you, and getting very frustrated :frusty: :frusty:



tanbd said:


> Goodness me!!! This team is extremely slow. Still no news from CO even though I got to know someone from this team had been allocated for my application on 10 Oct. 2 weeks still nothing, waiting for CO to contact as I'm left with meds & will able to finish it when he/she rectify the problem. Hate this waiting game. Really love to see team 2 speed up things a little bit but so far seems to me they are really slow compare to others.


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Anybody get a grant from team 02 in the last fortnight?

Cheers


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Subscribing to this thread.

CO was allocated on 22 Oct.
CO : PB, 
Asked for some documents which were already uploaded.

Documents sent on 22 Oct and waiting


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Subscribing to this thread.
> 
> CO was allocated on 22 Oct.
> CO : P B,
> ...



Don't post full names of COs... Post only initials


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> Don't post full names of COs... Post only initials


Sorry..

Corrected..

Regards
PK


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

tihor got his grant from team 02 on 21st Oct, I have the same CO as him but still waiting for initial contact from CO after over 2 weeks of allocation 



sagz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Anybody get a grant from team 02 in the last fortnight?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

drshk said:


> tihor got his grant from team 02 on 21st Oct, I have the same CO as him but still waiting for initial contact from CO after over 2 weeks of allocation


The team seems to have really slowed down.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys, has anyone sent an email to team 2 after CO allocation (not for status update, for any other enquiry)? How long did it take for them to get back to you?

Thanks



sagz said:


> The team seems to have really slowed down.


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

drshk said:


> Guys, has anyone sent an email to team 2 after CO allocation (not for status update, for any other enquiry)? How long did it take for them to get back to you?
> 
> Thanks


They take abt a week normally. 

Cheers


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks sagz 



sagz said:


> They take abt a week normally.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> The team seems to have really slowed down.


Hi sagz,
Have you got any response from case officer so far or did you try to contact him?


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> Hi sagz,
> Have you got any response from case officer so far or did you try to contact him?


Yes I have, spoken once and also exchanged a lot of emails. Generally get replies within a week of mailing.

Cheers


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> Yes I have, spoken once and also exchanged a lot of emails. Generally get replies within a week of mailing.
> 
> Cheers


Did he give you any timeline, how long he will take to give you grant?


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> Did he give you any timeline, how long he will take to give you grant?


Well, 
He told me he has not been able to look at my application post the medicals and remaining documents receipt, and will look it up this week. He will send a request if he needs any more documents, else let's see, fingers crossed.

Not got anything so far, hope I get lucky on Friday.

Cheers


----------



## Maverick123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got to know that CO for my 190 visa application is from GSM Adelaide Team 2 , her name is Kelly, does anyone else has the same CO ?


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> Well,
> He told me he has not been able to look at my application post the medicals and remaining documents receipt, and will look it up this week. He will send a request if he needs any more documents, else let's see, fingers crossed.
> 
> Not got anything so far, hope I get lucky on Friday.
> ...


Did you lodge your application by self or through agent?


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> Did you lodge your application by self or through agent?


Self, no agents.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

I am also having CO from same team, it's been 1 week but CO has not contacted me yet, fingers crossed, hope to get direct grant....


----------



## muralimailbox (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarank said:


> Anyone with Team 2 SB .. mine was referred Jan 17 still waiting for grantmad:	:juggle:



Hi Sarank,

How is SB he is assigned for me as well. What all documents did he ask and how much time he took after submitting the documents.

Cheers,
Murali


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> I am also having CO from same team, it's been 1 week but CO has not contacted me yet, fingers crossed, hope to get direct grant....


How do you know that you belong to this team?


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> How do you know that you belong to this team?


You know it once your CO emails or alternatively if you have called up DIAC.


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

sagz said:


> Well,
> He told me he has not been able to look at my application post the medicals and remaining documents receipt, and will look it up this week. He will send a request if he needs any more documents, else let's see, fingers crossed.
> 
> Not got anything so far, hope I get lucky on Friday.
> ...


Guess this is not my lucky week.:Cry:


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> Guess this is not my lucky week.:Cry:


No worries may be next week


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> No worries may be next week


Hi Pari,

Got the grant an hour back.

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

sagz said:


> Hi Pari,
> 
> Got the grant an hour back.
> 
> ...


congrats
who was ur co,did any verification happen,what was additional docs which u submitted


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sagz said:


> Hi Pari,
> 
> Got the grant an hour back.
> 
> ...


Hey sagz, congrats. I am really very happy for you. Please wish me luck for my grant.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

pari12 said:


> Hey sagz, congrats. I am really very happy for you. Please wish me luck for my grant.


Hi Pari..

Can you please update your time line in your signauture.. 

Cheers 
PK


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi friends

Anyone from tram 2 Adelaide weigh intial R L.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally CO contacted with request for more doc. I have already uploaded them long back. But will do it again.


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> Hey sagz, congrats. I am really very happy for you. Please wish me luck for my grant.


Pari
Wish you a quick grant this week.

Cheers


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

ME :whoo:

This CO goes by the manual..I am still yet to get a GRANT from her



praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Anyone from tram 2 Adelaide weigh intial R L.


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Pari..
> 
> Can you please update your time line in your signauture..
> 
> ...


Hi PK 
Actually I don't know how to leave signature, could you please assist me how to do this.
Thanks.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

pari12 said:


> Hi PK
> Actually I don't know how to leave signature, could you please assist me how to do this.
> Thanks.


Try this link and see if it works: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

gtaark said:


> ME :whoo:
> 
> This CO goes by the manual..I am still yet to get a GRANT from her


Hi Gtaark,

U have lot of patience gtaark as it's been very long that u are waiting for the grant. Did u ever contacted her after submitting the required documents to her via email. Wat was the response u have got from her. Is ur case referred to any checks are wat. Did u get any enquiry calls etc. 

By the way wer r u from India.


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi friends, 
I want to call immigration to know the progress of my application. Is it ok if I call them, I called them two weeks ago, on same day after my call I got an email from CO for more documents. I sent documents next day, after that I didn't received any response from him, is it ok if I call again to know the progress?


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

pari12 said:


> Hi friends,
> I want to call immigration to know the progress of my application. Is it ok if I call them, I called them two weeks ago, on same day after my call I got an email from CO for more documents. I sent documents next day, after that I didn't received any response from him, is it ok if I call again to know the progress?


I would suggest first write a mail to the CO for acknowledgement of additional docs Received and wait for another week or two before calling.


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes I submitted all documents that she requested on August 30 and she has informed that routine checks will take 12 weeks. However, I am waiting for 12 weeks to get over...then I'll get back to her.

My agent has suggested not to contact the CO in the mean time.



praveenreddy said:


> Hi Gtaark,
> 
> U have lot of patience gtaark as it's been very long that u are waiting for the grant. Did u ever contacted her after submitting the required documents to her via email. Wat was the response u have got from her. Is ur case referred to any checks are wat. Did u get any enquiry calls etc.
> 
> By the way wer r u from India.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

It's getting way to frustrating for me as I still haven't hear anything from my CO eventhough I got to know my application got allocated to team 2 on 10 OCT (called DIBP). Its been 20 days but no single communication from their side. I can't able to do my medical as my CO requires to fix my emedical letter. Guys, what u think???? Should I send an email to team 2 try to find out my application status as well as request to do necessary fixing to my emedical letter so that I can organise mine?????

Any feedback is highly appreciate.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

tanbd said:


> It's getting way to frustrating for me as I still haven't hear anything from my CO eventhough I got to know my application got allocated to team 2 on 10 OCT (called DIBP). Its been 20 days but no single communication from their side. I can't able to do my medical as my CO requires to fix my emedical letter. Guys, what u think???? Should I send an email to team 2 try to find out my application status as well as request to do necessary fixing to my emedical letter so that I can organise mine?????
> 
> Any feedback is highly appreciate.


I suggest you give call to your CO and inform him about your situation. 

have you got the details of your CO?


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

tanbd said:


> It's getting way to frustrating for me as I still haven't hear anything from my CO eventhough I got to know my application got allocated to team 2 on 10 OCT (called DIBP). Its been 20 days but no single communication from their side. I can't able to do my medical as my CO requires to fix my emedical letter. Guys, what u think???? Should I send an email to team 2 try to find out my application status as well as request to do necessary fixing to my emedical letter so that I can organise mine?????
> 
> Any feedback is highly appreciate.


Hi

Can u share your co intials plzzz. Did they have requested any extra documents.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> I suggest you give call to your CO and inform him about your situation.
> 
> have you got the details of your CO?


Hi, my CO still haven't communicated with me & the guy I talked with (DIBP) only disclosed that CO has been allocated to my application & i'm with Adelaide team 2 but didn't disclosed CO's name so still no idea who is working on my file.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

tanbd said:


> Hi, my CO still haven't communicated with me & the guy I talked with (DIBP) only disclosed that CO has been allocated to my application & i'm with Adelaide team 2 but didn't disclosed CO's name so still no idea who is working on my file.



In that case.. there is nothing much You can do other than wait till your CO contact you..


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,


I got my grant just an hour back. My CO intials are PB.

Wishing all you a speedy grant.

Regards

Praveen


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I got my grant just an hour back. My CO intials are PB.
> ...


Congrats Praveen happy to know u got grant today enjoy ur day


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I got my grant just an hour back. My CO intials are PB.
> ...


Congrats Praveen. Did you front load all your documents or case officer asked you for more documents?


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

pari12 said:


> Congrats Praveen. Did you front load all your documents or case officer asked you for more documents?


I had sent all documents to my agent but agent did not upload all documents. 

Later the CO asked for all pending documents. I arranged it again and sent to him on the same day..


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant just an hour back. My CO intials are PB.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi everyone
Has anyone got good news today?


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just wondering any one with/had Case officer initial KF. She seems taking ages..


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I got my grant just an hour back. My CO intials are PB.
> ...


Hi , i had my CO assigned on NOV 4th (Initials PB), he asked me for some docs which I have submitted in 2 days, waiting for Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi , i had my CO assigned on NOV 4th (Initials PB), he asked me for some docs which I have submitted in 2 days, waiting for Grant :fingerscrossed:


If you have submitted all documents (via email and uploading in evisa page), you can expect your visa soon.


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi friends,
I lodged my application through agent. Now I want to know the progress of my case and I haven't got any satisfactory response from my agent. Is it possible that I email directly to my case officer to ask progress of my application, I still want my case officer to contact agent for further information.
Please help me. 
Thanks.


----------



## sid2224 (Nov 1, 2013)

Got a CO assigned (Initials RF) from Team2 on 16/11. Requested for few docs and I sent it in an email and uploaded.
Any idea on the lead times for a response? As of now, I am yet to receive an acknowledgment.

Regards,
Sid


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

sid2224 said:


> Got a CO assigned (Initials RF) from Team2 on 16/11. Requested for few docs and I sent it in an email and uploaded.
> Any idea on the lead times for a response? As of now, I am yet to receive an acknowledgment.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid



My application also assigned to same CO on 11/10/2013 but haven't heard anything from her till today. she seems slow in giving progress


----------



## sid2224 (Nov 1, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> My application also assigned to same CO on 11/10/2013 but haven't heard anything from her till today. she seems slow in giving progress


Heard that she is quick, if we provide her all the documents. I am yet to receive an acknowledgment. I am planning to call and check if they received my email - any idea how to contact CO directly? I guess the 1300 numbers redirects to Customer care.

Guys - Please share your thoughts.


----------



## syeralia (Sep 21, 2013)

aussimmi said:


> Hi guys.... i have the same team. The co's initials are LC. CO just asked for evidence of overseas work experience. I do have the medicals scheduled for 1-apr....


hi dear my CO is also from team 2 and initials are LC not listen even a single word from her since 30th june 2013


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

My neighbor has the same CO and she has not been communicating since a month. Not replying emails or answering calls or any Grants either...very frustrating for applicant.



syeralia said:


> hi dear my CO is also from team 2 and initials are LC not listen even a single word from her since 30th june 2013


----------



## pari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi guys,
My CO finally asked for second visa installment because my husband didn't give ielts test.
I have submitted fee on 25th November. Is there anybody have idea how much time would co take to grant visa. I am really frustrated now.
Thanks. Waiting for your kind reply.
Cheers
Pari.


----------



## BasCW (Dec 6, 2013)

sid2224 said:


> Got a CO assigned (Initials RF) from Team2 on 16/11. Requested for few docs and I sent it in an email and uploaded.
> Any idea on the lead times for a response? As of now, I am yet to receive an acknowledgment.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid


Hey Sid

Any update regarding CO contact. I have the same CO, not in contact since 11/11.

Thanks, Bas.


----------



## BasCW (Dec 6, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> My application also assigned to same CO on 11/10/2013 but haven't heard anything from her till today. she seems slow in giving progress


Did you receive any update/notification from our CO-RF ? I hope she is not on a holiday or something.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sid2224 (Nov 1, 2013)

Visa granted on 29Nov, she is good-just be patient and your grant is on the way 
Good luck mate!


----------



## BasCW (Dec 6, 2013)

sid2224 said:


> Visa granted on 29Nov, she is good-just be patient and your grant is on the way
> Good luck mate!


Thanks Mate!


----------



## syeralia (Sep 21, 2013)

sid2224 said:


> Visa granted on 29Nov, she is good-just be patient and your grant is on the way
> Good luck mate!


What r the initials of ur CO and which visa u applied


----------



## sid2224 (Nov 1, 2013)

190, rf


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Anyone with CO initials LE
Howz he?


----------



## syeralia (Sep 21, 2013)

Avatar82 said:


> Anyone with CO initials LE
> Howz he?


Any grant from team 2 ????


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

syeralia said:


> Any grant from team 2 ????


Hi,

Its been quite sometime i belive that we have hardly received grants from Team2. Just waiting waiting and waiting....:frusty::target:out:


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes 

If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
Vetassess approval: 25 July.
SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec. 
Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


----------



## saurabh_mgm (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,
I got CO allocated on 19/12
Initial: P B Team 2 GSM Adelaide
Communication: Asked for additional docs, PCC and Meds.

I have to get PCC from India and UK (Initiated on 20th). I have uploaded and mailed all additional docs on 23rd Dec.

Queries:

1, Is it worth waiting for PCC and then go for Meds
2. Do I need to do anything else apart from replying to e-mail in 28 days.
3. All documents status on site is still Required / Requested -- What to interpret from this.

How responsive is this CO ? -- Haven't heard anything yet.


Please help.

261311|| ACS +ve: 10 July; Lodged: 19 July 60 pts; CO Allocation: 19 Dec; Request for Additional Docs: 19th Dec; Medical: ??; Grant: ??


----------



## syeralia (Sep 21, 2013)

Any grants here


----------



## rajikac (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi
I got my 489 grant today. CO was JS from team 2


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

Any one with CO TS?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Got CO today, Initials PB


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi,

Is here anyone who got the CO named Rekeesha from Team 2 Adelaide?

Cheers


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone allocated with Mr. PB, Team 2 Adelaide ??


----------



## aram3187 (Jan 24, 2014)

2013 said:


> Got CO today, Initials PB


Me too I got Mr PB


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

aram3187 said:


> Me too I got Mr PB


Any updates from him? When was he allocated?


----------



## aram3187 (Jan 24, 2014)

2013 said:


> Any updates from him? When was he allocated?


Today. He was asking for form 80. So I uploaded it today.
Did you get any updates from him? So far.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

aram3187 said:


> Today. He was asking for form 80. So I uploaded it today.
> Did you get any updates from him? So far.


No, got allocated on 15th.. extra docs (bank statement) sent on 17th.. no updates after that...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

aram3187 said:


> Today. He was asking for form 80. So I uploaded it today.
> Did you get any updates from him? So far.


Any updates for you??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## aram3187 (Jan 24, 2014)

2013 said:


> Any updates for you??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I uploaded on Friday. ( Monday leave) Probably I will give about 7 working days before thinking about about receiving any updates.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

aram3187 said:


> I uploaded on Friday. ( Monday leave) Probably I will give about 7 working days before thinking about about receiving any updates.


Its 11 days for me... not sure how long do I need to wait...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## SRS_2013 (Jan 9, 2014)

...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

2013 said:


> Its 11 days for me... not sure how long do I need to wait...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Anyone from team 2 ???

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

aram3187 said:


> I uploaded on Friday. ( Monday leave) Probably I will give about 7 working days before thinking about about receiving any updates.


Did u get any reply from Mr. PB?


----------



## syeralia (Sep 21, 2013)

any one here from team 2 co initilas are L.E


----------



## bang2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

2013 said:


> Did u get any reply from Mr. PB?



No , am also waiting for a response from Mr PB . ANyone has his contact details / phone no ? I called 131881 and no response even after 30 mins of hold!!!!!!!


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

bang2012 said:


> No , am also waiting for a response from Mr PB . ANyone has his contact details / phone no ? I called 131881 and no response even after 30 mins of hold!!!!!!!


Oh... only option is to wait now. .. !!! 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## syeralia (Sep 21, 2013)

any one have CO LC


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone got the CO whose name start with 'R'? I don't know the last name...


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I got CO allocated on 19/12
> Initial: P B Team 2 GSM Adelaide
> Communication: Asked for additional docs, PCC and Meds.
> ...


Hi any news from CO- PB, i am also assigned to him, sent him docs on 1st of feb.
His last communication was on 30th jan,2014


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Any one assigned to PB from team 2????


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone assigned or got grant recently from team 2


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Anyone assigned or got grant recently from team 2


I think we're the only one with PB :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

yup true


----------



## nischau (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi guys

I too have PB team 2. Wants to know the processing time post form 80. 

Anybody got the grant ??


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

nischau said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I too have PB team 2. Wants to know the processing time post form 80.
> 
> Anybody got the grant ??


When did you submit the form??
Share your timelines..


----------



## nischau (Feb 17, 2014)

Visa logging 28th dec. 
Queries from CO 5th FEB
Response to CO 9th Feb. 

Current status the documents are received, but no other info...feel lost


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

nischau said:


> Visa logging 28th dec.
> Queries from CO 5th FEB
> Response to CO 9th Feb.
> 
> Current status the documents are received, but no other info...feel lost


Same here... m waiting from last 1 month.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nischau (Feb 17, 2014)

Got the grant guys. Best of luck to each on of u


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

syeralia said:


> who is ur CO and which visa u applied and ur time line


he/she has applied for 189 lodged on 28th dec,2013, CO initial PB from team 2


----------



## syeralia (Sep 21, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> he/she has applied for 189 lodged on 28th dec,2013, CO initial PB from team 2


i think the time varies from country to country i think up to now only 4 pakistanis got grant of 189 in more than 12 months time


----------



## ExpatUmesh (Apr 27, 2013)

got CO assigned from Team 2 JS


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine is PB from team 2


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Hai all, 

Jst wanna know a small info.. Wen i called up immi wth reagrds to wifes subsequent entrant visa, the lady frm the otherside said tht she dont have authorisation to give details abt my wifes visa , instead she askd me to mail a query abt the status of visa to adelaid.gsm.team2 .. She dint giv me info abt co.. Wat shd i do? Should i mail an enquiry to this id? Is ths mean tht my case is allocated to a co? Pls give ur opinion!!


----------



## ExpatUmesh (Apr 27, 2013)

Please give some background, which Visa you have, which you applied for? why specific query for your wife, Your timelines, onshore/offshore. Only after more information something can be commented


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Does this mean my wifes case is been allocated to adelaide gsm team2..?


----------



## ExpatUmesh (Apr 27, 2013)

Prabinlisiya said:


> Does this mean my wifes case is been allocated to adelaide gsm team2..?


To my understanding, yes CO has been allocated that's why they gave you specific teams email id.

CO name should not matter, because even if you know the name, email id is always team wise. So now you can mail them ask shoot your specific query. 

I am not sure why your wife can't talk to them, she can dial +61 and then DIBP number, it works.


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Umesh,
Thanks alot mate!


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Hai all,
Happy to inform all tht my wife got her visa granted few mins ago, mail received frim co LE! No documents wer askd! Direct grant!!!


----------



## maruf (Apr 9, 2014)

OZHope said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is here anyone who got the CO named Rekeesha from Team 2 Adelaide?
> 
> Cheers


I have got the same CO ... hav u got PR? still I am waiting ...


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Dear All, 

Does anyone of you know any contact number for adelaide GSM team 2.

Would really appreciate, if you share. Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## umair236 (Jan 4, 2014)

maruf said:


> I have got the same CO ... hav u got PR? still I am waiting ...


Hi, I also got the same CO. Is there any progress in your case. Let's remain in contact for any progress


----------



## maruf (Apr 9, 2014)

umair236 said:


> Hi, I also got the same CO. Is there any progress in your case. Let's remain in contact for any progress


no progress at all.. I hav submitted all my docs and then waiting for last 2 months .. no news from her ..how abt you? did you write her? does she response if you write her?


----------



## umair236 (Jan 4, 2014)

maruf said:


> no progress at all.. I hav submitted all my docs and then waiting for last 2 months .. no news from her ..how abt you? did you write her? does she response if you write her?


I was assigned CO on 4th April only and I submitted the PCC and other required documents. Now waiting for medicals to be uploaded from clinic. Can you tell me ur country of residence and visa application type.


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

ExpatUmesh said:


> got CO assigned from Team 2 JS


hi umesh - mine is also JS team 2 . is there anu update on ur case ?:hug:


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

damiloo said:


> hi umesh - mine is also JS team 2 . is there anu update on ur case ?:hug:


Count me in.. GSM Adelaide Team 2 - CO initials RF.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

maruf said:


> I have got the same CO ... hav u got PR? still I am waiting ...


Same CO here - RF. BTW, what are your visa subclasses and occupations ?


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> Same CO here - RF. BTW, what are your visa subclasses and occupations ?


Hi kumar & Umesh - what do u suggest for uploading form 80 ? i have'nt upload yet !! shud i wait for upload it ??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

damiloo said:


> Hi kumar & Umesh - what do u suggest for uploading form 80 ? i have'nt upload yet !! shud i wait for upload it ??:fingerscrossed:


If I were you, I would upload it


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> If I were you, I would upload it


One more advise! I ifilled form 80 on my pc rather than hand written. will this make any difference ??


----------



## Matiko (Apr 6, 2014)

syeralia said:


> any one have CO LC


Hello,

Yes ive got LC. did you get any further updates?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Matiko said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes ive got LC. did you get any further updates?


Hi Matiko, 

Your timelines please. Me too from Adelaide Team 2. CO - RF.


----------



## Matiko (Apr 6, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> Hi Matiko,
> 
> Your timelines please. Me too from Adelaide Team 2. CO - RF.


Hello gkkumar,

Applied on 15th Feb - 190 
Front loaded PCC/ Meds : 3 Apr
CO Allocated : 10 Apr/ requested Additional Docs
Uploaded Additional Doc: 17th Apr
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Matiko said:


> Hello gkkumar,
> 
> Applied on 15th Feb - 190
> Front loaded PCC/ Meds : 3 Apr
> ...


Your timelines are very close to mine. Wish we get our grant soon dude !! 

Whenever, I see this thread on my phone, I see "Team 2 GSM Adelaide" which is somewhat similar to the DIBP email id and for some time my heart stops !!! All I need is one more email from Team 2 !!! :bump2:


----------



## syeralia (Sep 21, 2013)

Matiko said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes ive got LC. did you get any further updates?


not yet dear still waiting for my PCC


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

*CO*

Hey Guys

This morning I came to know that my CO is from GSM Adelaide Team-2 and his initials are LE. Can someone please shed some light on his speed ?

Chiku


----------



## man111 (Nov 18, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> This morning I came to know that my CO is from GSM Adelaide Team-2 and his initials are LE. Can someone please shed some light on his speed ?
> 
> Chiku


Congrates. Nice 2 hear that you got a CO. so what documents did they ask?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

man111 said:


> Congrates. Nice 2 hear that you got a CO. so what documents did they ask?


Didnt ask anything, sent the generic email of visa cap and delay..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> This morning I came to know that my CO is from GSM Adelaide Team-2 and his initials are LE. Can someone please shed some light on his speed ?
> 
> Chiku


Anybody with CO initials LE from GSM Adelaide team 2? ?


----------



## slsujith (Jun 3, 2013)

How faster does Team 2 process PR applications? I heard Team 7 issue grant 5 weeks from lodgement if all docs are front-loaded. How about Team 2? Any average processing time?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

slsujith said:


> How faster does Team 2 process PR applications? I heard Team 7 issue grant 5 weeks from lodgement if all docs are front-loaded. How about Team 2? Any average processing time?


Has anyone recently had any CO allocation mail post announcing process of different CO's at different stages ???

Santhosh


----------



## slsujith (Jun 3, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Has anyone recently had any CO allocation mail post announcing process of different CO's at different stages ???
> 
> Santhosh



I recently (2 days back) came to know my case was allocated to Team 2, but didn't get to know about CO details.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

slsujith said:


> I recently (2 days back) came to know my case was allocated to Team 2, but didn't get to know about CO details.


Oh ok. I guess now case moves from one CO to another within same Team

Congrats on your CO allocation buddy. But was there any mail about this or you checked with DIBP

Santhosh


----------



## slsujith (Jun 3, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Oh ok. I guess now case moves from one CO to another within same Team
> 
> Congrats on your CO allocation buddy. But was there any mail about this or you checked with DIBP
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks.

I checked with DIBP since I would be travelling out of AU for a week and wanted to know the procedure.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

slsujith said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I checked with DIBP since I would be travelling out of AU for a week and wanted to know the procedure.


Oh ok. Thanks mate.

Good luck


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Has anyone recently had any CO allocation mail post announcing process of different CO's at different stages ???
> 
> Santhosh


Ok. A few weeks back, I sent an enquiry to team 2, on my application status; the reply from a different CO. This should prove that its a "team" NOW working on our applications rather than a single CO.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Ok. A few weeks back, I sent an enquiry to team 2, on my application status; the reply from a different CO. This should prove that its a "team" NOW working on our applications rather than a single CO.


Bang on !!


----------



## Co2013 (May 17, 2014)

*Any luck?*



tds2013 said:


> Hey
> 
> I am allocated Team 2 and the Case officer initials are LE.....Any experiences with this team?



I am also allocated to same co can you please share your experience that how long does it take for him to grant visa after pcc and medical?


----------



## Co2013 (May 17, 2014)

Is there anyone who was recently granted 189 pr by team 2 co LE? Just need to know how long does he takes after final submission of pcc and medical..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Co2013 said:


> Is there anyone who was recently granted 189 pr by team 2 co LE? Just need to know how long does he takes after final submission of pcc and medical..


I have same CO and I heard that he is very fast.. However, since I am a 190 applicant he is slow due to this year's quota has been exhausted (almost)


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> I have same CO and I heard that he is very fast.. However, since I am a 190 applicant he is slow due to this year's quota has been exhausted (almost)


We have a CO team working now not a single CO. :bump2:


----------



## Co2013 (May 17, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> I have same CO and I heard that he is very fast.. However, since I am a 190 applicant he is slow due to this year's quota has been exhausted (almost)



I was told the same thing by one of the immigration lawyer. 

Btw did they ask for your medical? Because he have recently asked for my med and was submitted a while ago so I was just concern that how long will it take from now.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Co2013 said:


> I was told the same thing by one of the immigration lawyer.
> 
> Btw did they ask for your medical? Because he have recently asked for my med and was submitted a while ago so I was just concern that how long will it take from now.


I had front loaded everything


----------



## Co2013 (May 17, 2014)

Best of luck mate .. I am hoping for the outcome maybe this week.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Co2013 said:


> Best of luck mate .. I am hoping for the outcome maybe this week.


Thanks but I am not hoping anything before july, if it happens before that then it will be wonderful. ..

Yours is 190 or 189?


----------



## Co2013 (May 17, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks but I am not hoping anything before july, if it happens before that then it will be wonderful. ..
> 
> Yours is 190 or 189?


Mine was 189..

Today I got my PR few hours before 

Best of luck to you all..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Co2013 said:


> Mine was 189..
> 
> Today I got my PR few hours before
> 
> Best of luck to you all..


Congrats buddy, all the best


----------



## Co2013 (May 17, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats buddy, all the best


Thank you and same to you too 

Finally man its a big relief..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Co2013 said:


> Thank you and same to you too
> 
> Finally man its a big relief..


I can imagine buddy, ypur grant came from thr same CO or different?


----------



## Co2013 (May 17, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> I can imagine buddy, ypur grant came from thr same CO or different?


Same.. I was never contacted by any other co..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Co2013 said:


> Mine was 189..
> 
> Today I got my PR few hours before
> 
> Best of luck to you all..


Congrats buddy. Good luck


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

congratsssssssss buddy !!!!


Co2013 said:


> Mine was 189..
> 
> Today I got my PR few hours before
> 
> Best of luck to you all..


----------



## usman936 (May 17, 2013)

Co2013 said:


> Mine was 189..
> 
> Today I got my PR few hours before
> 
> Best of luck to you all..


Can you please share your time line?


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

EL is my CO too


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

Hey guys any1 with team 2 co initial FB?


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

darbar1409 said:


> Hey guys any1 with team 2 co initial FB?


Yes, FB is/was my CO. I did not receive any e-mail stating that he is my CO, but when I send an enquiry mail to team 2, i received delay mail from him. Later on when I sent a form for change in circumstances to his e-mail id, FB forwarded the mail to team to keeping a cc to me and asked me to communicate to team 2 and not in his personal e-mail id.

So Darbar can you clarify is he my CO


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

Pharma said:


> Yes, FB is/was my CO. I did not receive any e-mail stating that he is my CO, but when I send an enquiry mail to team 2, i received delay mail from him. Later on when I sent a form for change in circumstances to his e-mail id, FB forwarded the mail to team to keeping a cc to me and asked me to communicate to team 2 and not in his personal e-mail id.
> 
> So Darbar can you clarify is he my CO


buddy as per my knowledge now a days a team of COs handle the cases and thats why it is advisable to communicate on their general team id but yes he is the case officer appointed to communicate with you, moreover he is off duty on wed.


----------



## arrowakhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Folks,

My CO is also JS from Team 2 Adelaide.
My PCC uploaded and Medicals uploaded 2 weeks back.
No response received from him yet.Eagerly awaiting for Visa Grant.
How is your experience. What is the status of your Visa Grant after Medicals uploaded?

Thanks,
Akhil


----------



## arrowakhil (Nov 13, 2013)

damiloo said:


> hi umesh - mine is also JS team 2 . is there anu update on ur case ?
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

arrowakhil said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My CO is also JS from Team 2 Adelaide.
> My PCC uploaded and Medicals uploaded 2 weeks back.
> ...



Waiting from March 20, It may depends on the Visa class as well


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

arrowakhil said:


> damiloo said:
> 
> 
> > hi umesh - mine is also JS team 2 . is there anu update on ur case ?
> ...


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

arrowakhil said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My CO is also JS from Team 2 Adelaide.
> My PCC uploaded and Medicals uploaded 2 weeks back.
> ...


if you have uploaded every thing required by them and if your points are complete, then average two weeks you will get your pr visa grant.


----------



## nkrana (Dec 2, 2013)

arrowakhil said:


> damiloo said:
> 
> 
> > hi umesh - mine is also JS team 2 . is there anu update on ur case ?
> ...


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

How is it that you guys are quoting the initials of the Case officers? I have received an email with the complete name, contact details everything.... Anyways, I had my case officer assigned on May 27 and have uploaded all the documents..... not sure how much time will it take to get the grant...


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> How is it that you guys are quoting the initials of the Case officers? I have received an email with the complete name, contact details everything.... Anyways, I had my case officer assigned on May 27 and have uploaded all the documents..... not sure how much time will it take to get the grant...


Even we have complete information of our CO's but it is against forum's rule to mention their details on a public forum.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

I see...... so my CO is AF


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> I see...... so my CO is AF


Team 23? Mine is also AF.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

No, mine is GSM Adelaide Team 02


enida said:


> Team 23? Mine is also AF.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> No, mine is GSM Adelaide Team 02


Anyone with initials SJ ?


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

arrowakhil said:


> damiloo said:
> 
> 
> > hi umesh - mine is also JS team 2 . is there anu update on ur case ?
> ...


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Haven't seen any grant from team 2 in many days, did I miss any??


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Haven't seen any grant from team 2 in many days, did I miss any??


no bro actually team 2 seems to be relaxing to go for a boom post june.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

darbar1409 said:


> no bro actually team 2 seems to be relaxing to go for a boom post june.


God knows what they are upto @!


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

The wait is killing me..... After uploading everything and no communication back from CO...... Guys, is it just me or does it happen with everyone in this stage of PR processing, I am starting to doubt whether they would approve my application or not?


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Called GSM Adelaide Team 2 today morning. My call was put on hold as I waited for 40 min and then disconnected. Do they ever pick up the phone?


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I sent an inquiry mail to my CO but for some reason I didn't get any auto-response which is kind of weird. Did anybody else also faced the same thing?


----------



## haq82 (Jan 28, 2013)

djmalik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I sent an inquiry mail to my CO but for some reason I didn't get any auto-response which is kind of weird. Did anybody else also faced the same thing?


They are having some problem. a couple of week i sent it couple of times, and even after that i have 1-2 times, there was no auto-response .


----------



## raufafridi2003 (Jun 7, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> I see...... so my CO is AF


Mine is AF too from GSM Team 2 Adelaide..What's your application's progress


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

It's updated in my signature.... No reply from CO after uploading all the documents


raufafridi2003 said:


> Mine is AF too from GSM Team 2 Adelaide..What's your application's progress


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I have AF as CO too from Team 2


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

Anyone got FB as CO from Team 2 Adelaide.


----------



## haq82 (Jan 28, 2013)

I got FB too...


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

haq82 said:


> I got FB too...


Howz ur experience about her working style???


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

welcome to the group..... what are your timelines?


RVJ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have AF as CO too from Team 2


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

CO AF applicants list:
raufafridi2003
RVJ
sandysehta


----------



## raufafridi2003 (Jun 7, 2014)

Guys,
I have just send my CO an email asking for the status of my application. Lets see what there response will be because its been more than 9 months for my application. 

My CO is AF from team 2.


----------



## haq82 (Jan 28, 2013)

darbar1409 said:


> Howz ur experience about her working style???


Should this name FB be female's name of males? i thought its a male name. Any ways, FB seems to be direct - on status updates just send the generic emails. and that's all ...  ... how was your experiece.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> CO AF applicants list:
> raufafridi2003
> RVJ
> sandysehta


Hi guys,

How is your experience with this CO?


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Grace of God, Just now received the grant


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pharma said:


> Grace of God, Just now received the grant


Congrats Buddy, please share your CO initials..


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats Buddy, please share your CO initials..


Chiku initially it was FB, when i sent an enquiry mail to him on 23-06-14 regarding the status, received a delay mail from DV, who stated himself as the superior of FB and received grant letter from another CO, initials SB.

I was/am a frequent follower of you, you can call them and enquire.


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

haq82 said:


> Should this name FB be female's name of males? i thought its a male name. Any ways, FB seems to be direct - on status updates just send the generic emails. and that's all ...  ... how was your experiece.


Even I don't know male or female.
quit active regarding status updates now lets see when we get our grants.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats Pharma!


Pharma said:


> Grace of God, Just now received the grant


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

What number do you use to call Adelaide GSM Team 2? What is the response time?


Pharma said:


> Chiku initially it was FB, when i sent an enquiry mail to him on 23-06-14 regarding the status, received a delay mail from DV, who stated himself as the superior of FB and received grant letter from another CO, initials SB.
> 
> I was/am a frequent follower of you, you can call them and enquire.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> What number do you use to call Adelaide GSM Team 2? What is the response time?


I have never spoken to adelaide or the toll free number specified in this forum, I spoke couple of times in +61 02 6264 1111 (ACT National Office)


----------



## shaukat (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi All,
Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.

Our time line is:
Visa Lodge: WA SS_190/ 5-Feb-14
CO: Adelaide Team2 FB/ 24-march-14
PCC: 7-Jan-14
Medical: 29-march-14
Grant: 3-July-14.

I wish for the speedy grant of other members, who are waiting patiently.


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, its time for celebrations.

Congratulations, its time for celebrations.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats shaukat!


shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

From some reliable sources I got information that some of the COs of team 2 are on leave for quite a long time and I think that might be the reason behind delays in grants for all of us guys.


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

shaukat said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning we got our Grant.Many thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I am also grateful to this forum and all its members.
> 
> ...


Brother can you please confirm that the CO who initially contacted you and the one who sent you grant mail were both same or different???


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

How did you get that info?


darbar1409 said:


> From some reliable sources I got information that some of the COs of team 2 are on leave for quite a long time and I think that might be the reason behind delays in grants for all of us guys.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

What is this their response time? I called up Adelaide Team 2 number last week and it was on hold for 40 min. That finished all my skype balance 


Pharma said:


> I have never spoken to adelaide or the toll free number specified in this forum, I spoke couple of times in +61 02 6264 1111 (ACT National Office)


----------



## raufafridi2003 (Jun 7, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> What is this their response time? I called up Adelaide Team 2 number last week and it was on hold for 40 min. That finished all my skype balance


Which number are you trying to call team 2


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

131 881.... It's in the document request email....


raufafridi2003 said:


> Which number are you trying to call team 2


----------



## raufafridi2003 (Jun 7, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> 131 881.... It's in the document request email....


Oh thats the general helpline number of GSM. Try and may be you can find the official number of your CO or team. Check out all the pdfs files you have got when they requested for documents. May be you'll find that underneath their names. Also check out the emails. Just have a look and may be you can find one. 
By the way whats your CO initials?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have AF as CO too from Team 2


What is AF?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> What is AF?


Initials of the Case officer. For instance, if its Air India then it will be AI.

Hope it makes sense.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Initials of the Case officer. For instance, if its Air India then it will be AI.
> 
> Hope it makes sense.


Hi chiku2006,

From your timeline it looks like you are waiting for a while too, have you asked your CO for an update?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Hi chiku2006,
> 
> From your timeline it looks like you are waiting for a while too, have you asked your CO for an update?


No I am going to do it on this coming Monday


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Checked all the pdf's and email. That's the only number provided. CO is AF.....


raufafridi2003 said:


> Oh thats the general helpline number of GSM. Try and may be you can find the official number of your CO or team. Check out all the pdfs files you have got when they requested for documents. May be you'll find that underneath their names. Also check out the emails. Just have a look and may be you can find one.
> By the way whats your CO initials?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> Checked all the pdf's and email. That's the only number provided. CO is AF.....


I have AF as CO too, what is your update sandysehta?


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

I received a document request and have uploaded all the documents 4 weeks back. No updates after that. Just waiting. What about you?


RVJ said:


> I have AF as CO too, what is your update sandysehta?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> I received a document request and have uploaded all the documents 4 weeks back. No updates after that. Just waiting. What about you?


Waiting, last document was uploaded over a month ago. I contacted for an update last week and received a reply saying my application is under security checks. I think this CO likes the Security checks a lot.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

which number did you call up? How long did it take to connect to a human? I tried calling 131 881 and was put on hold for over 40 minutes 


RVJ said:


> Waiting, last document was uploaded over a month ago. I contacted for an update last week and received a reply saying my application is under security checks. I think this CO likes the Security checks a lot.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Waiting, last document was uploaded over a month ago. I contacted for an update last week and received a reply saying my application is under security checks. I think this CO likes the Security checks a lot.


RVJ, which country are you from?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> which number did you call up? How long did it take to connect to a human? I tried calling 131 881 and was put on hold for over 40 minutes


No point calling, I emailed last week. If you call, they usually put you on hold and then hold again :frusty:


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> RVJ, which country are you from?


Indian, living in Bahrain


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Indian, living in Bahrain


Really, this is the first case which I have seen where an Indian's case has been referred for a security check.

Did you ever work in Iraq / Iran / Afghanistan or similar countries ever?? I wonder why your case has gone for a security check..


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Really, this is the first case which I have seen where an Indian's case has been referred for a security check.
> 
> Did you ever work in Iraq / Iran / Afghanistan or similar countries ever?? I wonder why your case has gone for a security check..


No, I have lived in Bahrain. The email that I received was very vague, it didn't exactly say security checks, it was a generic email that is sent to others too from what I have seen on this forum. It basically stated that Health/Character/National security checks are carried out by external agencies and take time to complete. 

I was surprised at this reply too. Have you contacted your Co for an update? What are your Cos initials?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

RVJ said:


> No, I have lived in Bahrain. The email that I received was very vague, it didn't exactly say security checks, it was a generic email that is sent to others too from what I have seen on this forum. It basically stated that Health/Character/National security checks are carried out by external agencies and take time to complete.
> 
> I was surprised at this reply too. Have you contacted your Co for an update? What are your Cos initials?


I havent contacted my CO and his initials are LE


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi All,

What is the average processing time of Team 2 for 189 applicant ?

Any ideas ?


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

RVJ said:


> No, I have lived in Bahrain. The email that I received was very vague, it didn't exactly say security checks, it was a generic email that is sent to others too from what I have seen on this forum. It basically stated that Health/Character/National security checks are carried out by external agencies and take time to complete.
> 
> I was surprised at this reply too. Have you contacted your Co for an update? What are your Cos initials?


Hi RVJ,

It would be nice if you could post your timeline. I'm also from Bahrain and have no information if CO is allocated.Are you going through an agent?


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the average processing time of Team 2 for 189 applicant ?
> 
> Any ideas ?


No idea, I have been waiting a long time, but everyones timeline is different as you can see.


----------



## RVJ (Jun 28, 2014)

steverds said:


> Hi RVJ,
> 
> It would be nice if you could post your timeline. I'm also from Bahrain and have no information if CO is allocated.Are you going through an agent?


Hi steverds,

Goin on my own and you? Have you asked for Meds and PCC?


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

RVJ said:


> Hi steverds,
> 
> Goin on my own and you? Have you asked for Meds and PCC?


Hi,
Going through agent. Completed my PCC and meds. PCC uploaded. meds still waiting to show received.


----------



## nkrana (Dec 2, 2013)

Finally, Got PR this monday
after.4 weeks of all docs uploaded.

Co was JS initially but mail got.from DB


----------



## raufafridi2003 (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone who has AF phone number. 
Cheers


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats nkrana!


nkrana said:


> Finally, Got PR this monday
> after.4 weeks of all docs uploaded.
> 
> Co was JS initially but mail got.from DB


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

I want it too.....


raufafridi2003 said:


> Anyone who has AF phone number.
> Cheers


----------



## arrowakhil (Nov 13, 2013)

zamil525 said:


> Guys I am very tensed. I was assigned CO on 16-April and her name is Jamie Steer from GSM Team 2 and in her first email she just asked for Form 80 and after that she didn't ask for anything. Then I contacted twice with her and both the time she informed me that my application is being reviewed by some external agencies. Its been about 5 months and I am loosing hopes.
> 
> Can anyone pls. suggest about the below points:
> 
> ...


Hi Zamil,

My co is also Jamie Steer.Its been 2 months n my application is not moving.
I have sent her a mail as well but no reply yet.
How did u contact her? Could u share the mailid or telephone number through which u contacted her?
It would be very helpfull for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paradizex (Jun 3, 2014)

nkrana said:


> Finally, Got PR this monday
> after.4 weeks of all docs uploaded.
> 
> Co was JS initially but mail got.from DB


Congrats nkrana :israel:


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

arrowakhil said:


> Hi Zamil,
> 
> My co is also Jamie Steer.Its been 2 months n my application is not moving.
> I have sent her a mail as well but no reply yet.
> ...


hi arraowakhil - i m 190 aplicant for ACT , visa logde on 19-feb'14 , front load all docs incl form 80. CO (JS) allocated 3-march adelaide team 2. 

Whats ur status now , i m still waiting for my golden mail !!!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone with CO SO or SB ? I got asked for Birth Certificates & English language proofs for wife, mother. I uploaded both to my immiaccount as well and attached to my reply email too. Just counting chickens now.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Anyone with CO SO or SB ? I got asked for Birth Certificates & English language proofs for wife, mother. I uploaded both to my immiaccount as well and attached to my reply email too. Just counting chickens now.


Ask him the application status and pocket your Grant .


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,
I've assigned CO from Team 2 for my 189 application on 23/04/2013 and asked for employment history which I've provided that time. But today I've got another mail from Team 13 and asking about employment history and educational history from primary.
Can anyone suggest me how I can provide the documents and is there any issues with my application?

Regards,
Khairul


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

When you are going through Hell keep going!
I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
By the grace of God got my grant today
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

khairulbd said:


> Hi,
> I've assigned CO from Team 2 for my 189 application on 23/04/2013 and asked for employment history which I've provided that time. But today I've got another mail from Team 13 and asking about employment history and educational history from primary.
> Can anyone suggest me how I can provide the documents and is there any issues with my application?
> 
> ...


Follow this thread....
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-update-bangladesh-applicant-status-355.html


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/500698-my-grant-story.html#post4691010


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/500698-my-grant-story.html#post4691010


congratulations.


----------



## demon2cute (Jul 23, 2014)

*189 Skilled Migration*

Hi All

Great to see this thread here. I lodged my 189 visa application on July 2013. I got an email from my case officer today (23 July 2014) advising that my case is undergoing Public Interest Criteria (PIC’s) and i will be notified of an outcome soon. Has anyone else been through Public Interest Criteria (PIC’s)? does anyone know how long this process goes?

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

darbar1409 said:


> congratulations.


Thanks darbar



lovetosmack said:


>


Congrats lovetosmack! Finally you got your grant too, been a long wait for you. Now you will smack fewer people


----------



## darbar1409 (May 19, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


>


great news bro.
Heartiest Congrats.
Where in Aussi you ll be moving and when???


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

demon2cute said:


> Hi All
> 
> Great to see this thread here. I lodged my 189 visa application on July 2013. I got an email from my case officer today (23 July 2014) advising that my case is undergoing Public Interest Criteria (PIC’s) and i will be notified of an outcome soon. Has anyone else been through Public Interest Criteria (PIC’s)? does anyone know how long this process goes?
> 
> Thanks


external security checks and can take any time between 12 to 18 months...


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

hi anyone got CO: LC? I am little worried about slow processing by this team!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> hi anyone got CO: LC? I am little worried about slow processing by this team!


i did..oh sorry, its from other team...


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> i did..oh sorry, its from other team...


Oh but for that matter..I am.not sure if she is from team 2!
Can you throw some light on it please?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Oh but for that matter..I am.not sure if she is from team 2!
> Can you throw some light on it please?


why do you bother now,,, you already have your grant!!!


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Anyone currently with Adelaide Team 2?

I want to know the contact details as it has been a fair few days since CO allocation and document uploads.

Cheers,
ARM


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

please any one give me contact no for Team 2


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

+61731367000


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Waqarali20005 said:


> +61731367000


Thanks man


----------



## Sukhadia (Sep 19, 2014)

mamunmaziz said:


> Thanks man


Team 2 is taking hell lot of time...


----------



## pratzsh63 (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone called up GSM Adelaide team 2. My CO assigned on 16th Sept. 2014. Initial start with LC. She asked me for one document which I submitted next day. But after that no reply from her.

Any suggestions. .!!


----------



## pratzsh63 (Nov 4, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> +61731367000


Hi Waqarali,

Did you call on this no...??


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

pratzsh63 said:


> Hi Waqarali,
> 
> Did you call on this no...??


 yeah i did


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

pratzsh63 said:


> Oki what was their response..?? actually I applied thru agent and I dnt knw should I call tham or not.
> 
> Did you applied by urself or agent..?


if u applied through an agent then u should ask your agent to call. they would not share any information about your application.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> if u applied through an agent then u should ask your agent to call. they would not share any information about your application.


It doesn't matter who applied on your behalf, if your are the primary applicant you can speak to them. Its your right to know the info about your own application. You have authorized your agent to act/communicate on your behalf but that doesn't mean that you can't liaise with them.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

radical said:


> It doesn't matter who applied on your behalf, if your are the primary applicant you can speak to them. Its your right to know the info about your own application. You have authorized your agent to act/communicate on your behalf but that doesn't mean that you can't liaise with them.


do not know whether you tried or not... but this is a fact... just give it a try and come back...


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> do not know whether you tried or not... but this is a fact... just give it a try and come back...


Buddy, I am not making this up. I am sharing this out of my own experience. Also, its a law in Australia that nobody can deny/hold access to information from you about your own account/application or whatever it is even if you have authorized someone else to do it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I applied through an agent yet I called 3 times and received information on my application


----------



## derick87 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am living in Bahrain and got a Case officer by the name of Farede, to look upon my application. I had submitted all documents requested prior to the 28 days deadline but yet to receive a reply. Hoping for a positive reply ASAP. 

IELTS Jan 10th 14, Vetasses Feb 23rd 14, Vetasses +ve received June 18th 14, EOI (189) Visa Application Aug 4th 14. CO Assigned Oct 14th 14, All Docs Submitted Oct 14th 14, CO No reply


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

pratzsh63 said:


> Thanx thts really helped. So +61731367000 this is the no where you called.!!


have you called??


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

derick87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am living in Bahrain and got a Case officer by the name of Farede, to look upon my application. I had submitted all documents requested prior to the 28 days deadline but yet to receive a reply. Hoping for a positive reply ASAP.
> 
> IELTS Jan 10th 14, Vetasses Feb 23rd 14, Vetasses +ve received June 18th 14, EOI (189) Visa Application Aug 4th 14. CO Assigned Oct 14th 14, All Docs Submitted Oct 14th 14, CO No reply


I would suggest you to not to share your Co's name in a public forum....


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

pratzsh63 said:


> Thanx waqar bhai.. I called up again in the morning n got my grant aftr n hour.


Congrats bro thats awesome


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

pratzsh63 said:


> Thanx waqar bhai.. I called up again in the morning n got my grant aftr n hour.


Congrats Pratzsh...:first:

When are planning to land in AUS.


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*adelaide gsm team 2*

Has anyone had CO as KP from Adelaide gsm team 2?
If so then how was the response time?
Have sent 2 emails no reply at all.

Thanks.

kavmrgkv


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear expats,

Explore this new thread for job opportunities in Oz..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia-permanent-residents.html#post6034426

Several job sites are available get register yourself


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

kavmrgkv said:


> Has anyone had CO as KP from Adelaide gsm team 2?
> If so then how was the response time?
> Have sent 2 emails no reply at all.
> 
> ...


I guess I have the same CO. My CO requested me for some documents on last 16th Jan and I replied immediately and didn't get any reply till now. The document was still in Requested status in my Immi Account. I was worried.

So I called on their number and asked gently about if they received my documents and they confirmed they got it.

So if you have any issue/query you can call them anytime. They are friendly and helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## koolvin (Jun 23, 2014)

This team is quite fast , mine one has initials OZ . They asked me form 80 , PCC ,salary certificate .


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

I also got request for PCC from Adelaide Team 2


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I also got request for PCC from Adelaide Team 2


when have you lodged your visa Podigeo?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> when have you lodged your visa Podigeo?


It was midnight 12 - 13th Dec (from Onsite)


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all, need to call Adelaide Team 2, when do you think is the right time. When do they start in the morning?
Thanks In Advance!


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

koolvin said:


> This team is quite fast , mine one has initials OZ . They asked me form 80 , PCC ,salary certificate .


Do they reply e-mails ? I have sent couple of e-mails, but never got any response..


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Do they reply e-mails ? I have sent couple of e-mails, but never got any response..


They usually don't if it's not very important maybe. I called after waiting for 2 weeks. You can call them anytime.


----------



## abhi90 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi
I am Electronics Engineering 233411 Graduate in 2012. I have my sister living in Adelaide as Australia Citizen.

Can I apply for Chain Migration with little work experience( 3 months as CCTV installation Engineer) if my Skill Assessment comes positive from Engineers Australia and I am getting 60 points.


----------



## Piyushin (Apr 13, 2013)

ozTov said:


> They usually don't if it's not very important maybe. I called after waiting for 2 weeks. You can call them anytime.


Hi ozTov,

Is this the number to call for : GSM Team 2

+61731367000


Any specific time you would suggest for me to call them... i.e right 9 am in the morning and any time of the day (Australia timings)


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Me too allocated CO from team 2 Adelaide..


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jango28 said:


> Me too allocated CO from team 2 Adelaide..


How did you know ? Did you receive a mail ?


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> How did you know ? Did you receive a mail ?


Yes, received email asking for more docs and Form 80


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi 

My CO is AF, anyone has experienced him? How is Adelaide GSM Team 2 in their response? I just want my grant.  

Cheers


----------



## nnaorin19 (Dec 2, 2015)

my case officer did not put his last name? is that unusual?


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello,

Anyone interacted with Adelaide team 1, CO lisa?

I have been asked to submit proof of employment even though I have already uploaded 
- Experience letter 
- Proof of employment letter
- Offer letter & promotion letters
- Payslip (2/3 for the entire duration)
- Form 16 as tax payment

Now I am a bit confused.

Anyone has any experience with her?


----------



## gsbhatia55 (Apr 28, 2016)

*which team my CO belong*

how to know which team my CO belongs. initials HO.

thanks


----------



## avobatistuta (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Ckalyanii,

Please I am having a similar experience with the CO, I have now uploaded the requests.

How long did it take to hear from DIBP again.

Will appreciate your response

Thanks




ckalyanii said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone interacted with Adelaide team 1, CO lisa?
> 
> ...


----------



## Satyakrivi (Dec 4, 2017)

Did you get the grant from this Lolene brother?

i have same case officer, i somehow feel like she is sleeping on my application


----------

